# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  OFFICIAL Orlando Debate Thread! (9/22/11)

## Matt Collins

Ron Paul will be on Hannity's show tomorrow night after the debate around 11:35p (ET).

----------


## Legend1104

I am just curious. How does one go about creating the "official" thread for these things? Is there some kind of form to submit, or is it some type of first come first serve?

----------


## Paulite

> I am just curious. How does one go about creating the "official" thread for these things? Is there some kind of form to submit, or is it some type of first come first serve?


you would have to submit first a form along with an affidavit expressing your interest in creating an official debate thread.

make sure to state specifically for which debate you are interested in creating the official thread.

also make sure you meet all official deadlines when submitting the paperwork.

your application will then be processed in the order it was received and you will be contacted withing 4-6 weeks assuming the application was well filled and all paperwork submitted. incomplete paperwork will delay your acceptance for creating the official thread and even play a role in the decision.

----------


## Dorfsmith

What time does the debate start?

----------


## danda

This is precisely the reason why I have never even attempted to create an official thread on RPF.




> you would have to submit first a form along with an affidavit expressing your interest in creating an official debate thread.
> 
> make sure to state specifically for which debate you are interested in creating the official thread.
> 
> also make sure you meet all official deadlines when submitting the paperwork.
> 
> your application will then be processed in the order it was received and you will be contacted withing 4-6 weeks assuming the application was well filled and all paperwork submitted. incomplete paperwork will delay your acceptance for creating the official thread and even play a role in the decision.


Well, actually I did once but gave up somewhere around week 6.  Does that count?

----------


## Ronulus

> Ron Paul will be on Hannity's show tomorrow night after the debate around 11:35p (ET).


Wow, you mean they are going to let him on the main news channel and not fox business?

----------


## cero

god damn I knew I should have made this thread yesterday.

----------


## KramerDSP

> god damn I knew I should have made this thread yesterday.


+Rep

In before Collins creates "The Official Iowa Caucus Results Thread" a few days before Halloween.

----------


## Paulatized

Ya have to get up pretty early in the morning to get ahead of "The Collins."

----------


## speciallyblend

> I am just curious. How does one go about creating the "official" thread for these things? Is there some kind of form to submit, or is it some type of first come first serve?


first come first serve, the best way to beat collins. Is to distract him i suggest finding him a woman so he cannot sign on to rpf and make a thread hehe  delay tactics, have cab drop him at a go-go bar!!!!

----------


## dannno

> i suggest finding him a woman so he cannot sign on to rpf and make a thread


Dammit, I KNEW I should have made this thread..

----------


## Bruno

Damn!  I was going to create this thread at 12:01 a.m. tomorrow morning!

----------


## ZanZibar

Anyone wanna bet on who the media will say "won" the debate?

----------


## angelatc

won't it be a pretty hard thread to follow if there are 5 pages of chatter before the debate even starts?

----------


## Shane Harris

> Anyone wanna bet on who the media will say "won" the debate?


my money is on anyone but ron paul

----------


## eduardo89

When is the debate and where can I watch online?

----------


## RonPaulFever

+rep to The Collins for making an official debate thread nearly a day and half before the debate

----------


## ord33

My prediction is the biased against Ron Paul "gotcha" question during this week's debate will be about Palestine becoming a State with the upcoming UN vote. I'd give them 50/50 odds asking the question to him.

----------


## kojirodensetsu

> Anyone wanna bet on who the media will say "won" the debate?


Probably Perry. MSM likes Perry.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> won't it be a pretty hard thread to follow if there are 5 pages of chatter before the debate even starts?


good point.  keep the chatter up so this thread gets discombobulated.  it will maybe encourage someone to start an official thread on the official day of the debate!

----------


## kahless

> Anyone wanna bet on who the media will say "won" the debate?


Here is what I think the MSM script is.

1. They will say Perry clearly won the debate.
2. That Bachman did poorly and is all but finished.
3. That it almost a dead heat with Romney slightly lagging behind but is in trouble? (a question they will keep asking for weeks to come).
4. They will give some attention to Johnson to take attention away from Ron Paul and he will use Ron's talking points.  Allowing Johnson into the debate was the right thing to do but strategic on the part of the MSM to do so at this point for the purpose of weakening Ron Paul.

5.  After the debate Perry coverage will be dimished and they will start promoting Romney again, actively campaigning for him up until the next debate.   They will say Romney is making a coming back and bogus polls will show he again tops Perry.
6.  Romney will drop back again when Perry announces Rudy Guiliani as his running mate.  The media will celebrate and say Perry is by far now again the front runner.
7.  To keep it a dead heat Romney will announce a VP pick to put him back on top over Perry. 
8.  Bachman will still be a formidable adversary but the media will under report as they do Ron Paul. 

The purpose of all the above is to keep Romney and Perry as top tier in the eyes of the viewer regardless and with blatant disregard of the facts.  The point is that if Obama wins, the MSM wins.  If Romney wins, the MSM wins.  If Perry wins the media still wins but not as much as if it is a Romney win which is a close as they can get to an Obama win.

----------


## angelatc

maybe we should start several official threads, and then when somebody posts in them we can send them here.

----------


## Aratus

the other OFFICIAL debate threads moved like lightening about 10 
to 15 minutes before each debate and then they went faster than 
that during the better interludes. we ended up with several small 
"summing up" threads catching the excitement and helping it along. 
i thought i was bad by consolidating my mackinac bumps in my thread 
into two postings and then filling the older posts with poor old toady!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Anyone know of any online feeds of the debate?

----------


## Shane Harris

this debate better not suck. however it is fox, no one can claim to be surprised when it turns out to be another $#@! show and twisted, biased, spun, unfair cluster$#@! of frothy proportions. prepare for giant douche vs. turd sandwich.

----------


## bluesc

> Anyone know of any online feeds of the debate?


live.foxnews.com and youtube.com/foxnews.

----------


## Matt Collins

> +Rep
> 
> In before Collins creates "The Official Iowa Caucus Results Thread" a few days before Halloween.


Are you kidding?

 The next thread I create will be the official "President Paul Inauguration Thread"

----------


## jumpyg1258

Oh for some reason I was thinking the debate was tonight, lol.

----------


## Aratus

^i am in shock^ matt collins is being reticent? he's waiting to create the PRESIDENT RON PAUL thread?

----------


## dannno

> My prediction is the biased against Ron Paul "gotcha" question during this week's debate will be about Palestine becoming a State with the upcoming UN vote. I'd give them 50/50 odds asking the question to him.


That's a softball question for RP..

----------


## KramerDSP

> That's a softball question for RP..


"I don't even think we should BE in the United Nations" and "Israel should do whatever they want without us getting in the way. Peace would come about a lot faster if we stopped meddling in their affairs". Am I right?

----------


## Duckman

> That's a softball question for RP..


It could be.  Ron needs to stress that the USA should not get dragged into any potential conflicts resulting from a Palestinian State.  That needs to be a major point.

----------


## green73

> you would have to submit first a form along with an affidavit expressing your interest in creating an official debate thread.
> 
> make sure to state specifically for which debate you are interested in creating the official thread.
> 
> also make sure you meet all official deadlines when submitting the paperwork.
> 
> your application will then be processed in the order it was received and you will be contacted withing 4-6 weeks assuming the application was well filled and all paperwork submitted. incomplete paperwork will delay your acceptance for creating the official thread and even play a role in the decision.


haha + rep

----------


## Matt Collins

Is #FOXDebate the Twitter hashtag for the debate tonight?

----------


## Matt Collins

The Veteran's Ron Paul Ad is scheduled to run prior to and following the debate. Remember Ron Paul will be on Hannity at 11:35p tonight!

----------


## C_J_Burns

I just hope he keeps in mind that while the media doesn't consider him a frontrunner... others on the stage will. And likely resent the fact that he polls ahead of them.

----------


## Shane Harris

bump!

----------


## parocks

People who are attending the debate should bring their video cameras and take video of the airplane which has a lit sign with Ron Paul slogans and messages on it.  That video could be useful as titles for sections in a tv show or for many other worthwhile purposes.  The plane will be in the air today 8-9 p at the debate.

----------


## Corey

Anyone at the debate tonight, make some noise!!!!!  The last couple debates I haven't heard the usual raucous RP crowd that we all (including RP) appreciate.  I think this is why some people are so critical of the debate performance.  Ron hasn't changed at all, but the RP supporters in the audience seem far more timid lately....

----------


## speciallyblend

unofficial debate thread here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...77#post3579677

----------


## Diashi

> The Veteran's Ron Paul Ad is scheduled to run prior to and following the debate. Remember Ron Paul will be on Hannity at 11:35p tonight!


Thanks for that update, Matt.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I'm praying that this is the Ron Paul that shows up to speak tonight.  If the campaign is following this thread, please instruct the good doctor to bring a few Ben Bernanke masks, and ask him to pass them to the other participants to wear.

Ron Paul is fearless when speaking to the power of the Federal Reserve, absolutely fearless.  I don't feel that he has brought that kind of fire to the debates just yet.  I'm praying that tonight is the night we see that fire.  It will overwhelm these handpicked bankster "candidates."

I suck at embedding video.  Here's the link to the video that will put a more firm point on what I'm saying. 

It's the "Is Gold Money" video from a few months back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NJnL10vZ1Y

----------


## tfurrh

I'm excited to see what Gary Johnson brings tonight. I'm not going to get my hopes up, but I'd like to see him throw it all up for Ron Paul. Anyone else got a feeling he'd do that?

----------


## trey4sports

> I'm excited to see what Gary Johnson brings tonight. I'm not going to get my hopes up, but I'd like to see him throw it all up for Ron Paul. Anyone else got a feeling he'd do that?



huh?
the only thing he could do is attack a front-runner. He has virtually no support.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I'm excited to see what Gary Johnson brings tonight. I'm not going to get my hopes up, but I'd like to see him throw it all up for Ron Paul. Anyone else got a feeling he'd do that?


Gary Johnson?  Who's that?  :-)

----------


## Shane Harris

drink every time you hear the phrase "get amurica workin agin" lol

----------


## Captain Shays

This thread is already too late. Romney won the debate. Now go home and give up on that old guy Ron Paul who can''t win.

Well? Did it work? Did you give up yet?

----------


## pipewerKz

I can't believe there is going to be 9 people at this debate. Glad to see Johnson attending, but at least kick Santurom out.

----------


## tfurrh

> huh?
> the only thing he could do is attack a front-runner. He has virtually no support.


I'm not saying attack Ron Paul. I think you read my post wrong. I was saying I hope he gives Ron Paul credit. I'd like to hear him say "Ron Paul's right that _____; You guys dont give Ron Paul enough credit for _____; Ron Paul and myself are the only ones saying ____" Then maybe a Ron Paul endorsement! Then maybe he'd jet blast through the crowd leaving an exhaust trail that spelled out 'Ron Paul 2012!'

----------


## Lomez

Anybody else worried Gary Johnson might steal some of Ron Paul's thunder?

----------


## pipewerKz

> Anybody else worried Gary Johnson might steal some of Ron Paul's thunder?


Not really, more concerned with seeing an hour of Perry and Romney arguing about $#@! they agree with.

----------


## TER

> Anybody else worried Gary Johnson might steal some of Ron Paul's thunder?


FOX news sure hopes so.

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

> Anybody else worried Gary Johnson might steal some of Ron Paul's thunder?


I don't want to speculate, so allow me to speculate. 

I think FOX gave Johnson a few phone calls before changing the debate rules. They wanted to make sure he wasn't on Ron's team.

----------


## messana

I don't see how Johnson is any more less 'fringe' than Ron. Being pro-choice isn't going to win him any religiously conservative votes.

----------


## XTreat

Just checked into P5 the goodie bag had a bunch of perry crap, a huntsman lapel pin, and.......A Ron Paul Constitution!  So far RP support looks pretty sparse and I have met a lot of people who like war. I'll keep ya'll updated.

----------


## PastaRocket848

P5 and the Florida straw poll are specifically designed NOT to allow anything other than hand-picked establishment candidates/ideas to show up.

----------


## Captain Shays

I hope Ron's coaches gave him some juice to go after Santorum. He Really needs to settle this thing right now, once and for all. RP also needs to educate them on the difference between isolationism and non interventionism. Here it is kids. North Korea= Isolationist. Switzerland=Non interventionist. Any questions Ricky boy?


So Rick. You are pro life is that correct? (he answers in the affirmative) How is it that you're also pro war but you don't see a contradiction? Why would you say that you follow the Prince of Peace yet advocate for "spreading America's goodness" at the point of a gun and waging wars in countries that have never attacked us or threatened us?

----------


## ZanZibar

> Just checked into P5 the goodie bag had a bunch of perry crap, a huntsman lapel pin, and.......A Ron Paul Constitution!  So far RP support looks pretty sparse and I have met a lot of people who like war. I'll keep ya'll updated.


Florida is not a strong state for us.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

May I have permission to inject a little humor into this thread?  Wait, before I do - Lomez, I believe the answer is "no," Ron Paul is not afraid of Gary Johnson.  From what I've seen on the tubes, Ron Paul has a long and storied history of whooping up on Ben Berananke and the other heads of the globalist banking concerns that own you, me, and all of us through the corruption of our monetary system.

So, no.  I do not believe that Ron Paul is afraid that GJ has entered this debate.  

The humor I was talking about?  Ah, yes - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWYk357SM_A&NR=1

It make me laugh.  Thought I'd share.

----------


## turbobrain9

Ron hopefully will get some good questions that he can response to in his normal fashion and not set-up questions that his answers will be used later to try to decredit him like they did with the bin-laden question, the healthcare question...I've noticed that patterns of asking questions in the debates to be used later against Paul...hmm, what is it going to be this time?

----------


## ZanZibar

Going to be a LOUD audience. Between 5000-6000 people in that room. It's kind of like an aircraft hanger.

----------


## speciallyblend

> May I have permission to inject a little humor into this thread?  Wait, before I do - Lomez, I believe the answer is "no," Ron Paul is not afraid of Gary Johnson.  From what I've seen on the tubes, Ron Paul has a long and storied history of whooping up on Ben Berananke and the other heads of the globalist banking concerns that own you, me, and all of us through the corruption of our monetary system.
> 
> So, no.  I do not believe that Ron Paul is afraid that GJ has entered this debate.  
> 
> The humor I was talking about?  Ah, yes - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWYk357SM_A&NR=1
> 
> It make me laugh.  Thought I'd share.


ooo man what is the humor? youtube doesn't work at work!  we don't drink ,we don't smoke norfolk norfolk

----------


## jason43

> Is #FOXDebate the Twitter hashtag for the debate tonight?


We should hashtag #frontrunner whenever we talk about Paul on twitter

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...o-anything-but

----------


## Tunink

Any links to the stream ?

----------


## MJU1983

RT: http://twitter.com/#!/RonPaul/status/117017242285260801

----------


## ord33

> That's a softball question for RP..


I agree for the most part, but it could be worded in a way that could illicit a crowd boo. Such as "Should Palestine be allowed to petition to become a State and a member of the United Nations". I know Ron Paul first wouldn't even be in the UN if he had his way and he feels that we shouldn't be entangled in alliances, but if the question was worded like above, he would probably feel it is their right to do what they wish. In that case I think some people would mindlessly boo the answer similar to last debate.

I think it could be a softball like you mention if the question is phrased one way, but if it is phrased differently it could be difficult. Mainly because Ron Paul answers the ACTUAL QUESTION instead of diverting like the other candidates.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> ooo man what is the humor? youtube doesn't work at work!  we don't drink ,we don't smoke norfolk norfolk


Huh?  lol, we both drink and smoke in norfolk.  :-)

Sadly, you will have to wait until you get home to view the vid; I certainly found humor in it.  Especially at the end of the vid.

----------


## Aratus

how soon until it starts? i'm keyed up, biting nails and hoping  doctor ron paul delivers a knockout punch verbally on rick perry!

----------


## Agorism

when does debate start and how long is it?

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> when does debate start and how long is it?


this

----------


## Aratus

i looked online and 9 p.m EST looks like the start time, with eight contenders, until 11 p.m!

----------


## Lord Xar

Not to be a debbie downer, but we all know what is gonna happen.

----------


## samsung1

How many ron paul supporters do you guys think are in the audience tonight?!

----------


## Aratus

or is it nine debaters, if gary johnson is onstage? herman cain had the flu on the 19th and was missing campaign events.

----------


## Agorism

> i looked online and 9 p.m EST looks like the start time, with eight contenders, until 11 p.m!


I wish these debates would start an hour earlier myself.

----------


## Working Poor

> won't it be a pretty hard thread to follow if there are 5 pages of chatter before the debate even starts?


Yea everybody shut up

----------


## ZanZibar

Frank Luntz will be hosting a focus group after the thing.

----------


## Aratus

100,ooo thanks, ZZ!

----------


## KramerDSP

Bets that the Focus Group will pimp Gary Johnson?

Also, here's a tip to the newbies and some of the regulars. All you have to do is edit your preferences to allow for 40 posts per page. That way, you can read a lot of posts before having to click on the next page. Much more convenient.

----------


## dannno

> Any links to the stream ?


Ya, anything besides foxnews.com?

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Tonight's Debate on FOX

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## anaconda

> you would have to submit first a form along with an affidavit expressing your interest in creating an official debate thread.
> 
> make sure to state specifically for which debate you are interested in creating the official thread.
> 
> also make sure you meet all official deadlines when submitting the paperwork.
> 
> your application will then be processed in the order it was received and you will be contacted withing 4-6 weeks assuming the application was well filled and all paperwork submitted. incomplete paperwork will delay your acceptance for creating the official thread and even play a role in the decision.


You must submit your credit report and pay a $500 fee. Then the politburo committee will take it under consideration.

----------


## KramerDSP

"chrisfaulkner chris faulkner 
The passion of Ron Paul supporters is fearsome. #cpacfl"

Sounds like it's California all over again, but in Florida now. Before we know it, Ron Paul will be followed by thousands of people on the ground everywhere he goes. Hold onto your seats, folks! The takeoff is going to be intense!

----------


## extrmmxer

My process of watching these so called debates.

Setup the DVR
Read through RPF to find out if it's worth watching
If it is - I watch with fast forward button
If it's not - wait till a youtube version of Ron Paul's answers only

GO GET 'EM RON!

----------


## Working Poor

the libs are taking a shot every time they say Obamacare

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yea everybody shut up


i have a unofficial thread i made

----------


## RileyE104

EDIT: I posted this in the wrong thread, but maybe it will inspire some here? 


I've donated to every moneybomb and always in between $20 and $30 dollars.
This is my biggest donation to date. 



Donation amount: $135.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-09-22 18:43:42
Transaction ID: 8BS707390D495491A


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## anaconda

Gary Johnson may help us because he is dead in the water. Best thing he could for himself is attack Perry or Romney so blatantly that he makes huge headlines tomorrow. Something really over the top..

----------


## Aratus

40 minutes to go

----------


## ZanZibar

SOURCE:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...for-Rick-Perry




> *]The debate tonight is rigged in Rick Perry's favor.*[/I]   According to someone I spoke with, the questions are all geared to  help Rick Perry win the Florida Straw Poll. _ Perry was the only  candidate that was allowed to put banners up at the Presidency Five. _ 
> 
> This news comes after earlier reports that Perry had pressured FOX to  have them break their own rules and have Gary Johnson join.  
> 
> And Perry just ate dinner with Rupert Murdoch the other evening.  
> 
> The fix is in, folks.  I don't know what we can do to stop it, but the fix is in for this guy in a huge way.  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## bluesc

Justin.tv stream: http://www.justin.tv/pepperman2#/w/1800110192/21
http://www.youtube.com/foxnews

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Does anyone have a live stream?

----------


## Aratus

ZZ just read the same thread i did, but i think ZZ knows something! 
dare i ask who was the source... especially if it is napoleon's shadow?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Tangent is gravitating toward the TV room....

anyone seen our aircraft?

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> SOURCE:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...for-Rick-Perry

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Tonight's Debate on FOX
> 
> http://live.foxnews.com/


Stossel on now...



Bunkloco

----------


## Chieppa1

What could Perry really throw at Ron to set him up....

----------


## The Midnight Ride

> 


Even though I shouldn't be surprised at this point, I am. This is quite disappointing seeing that the United States is supposed to be this shining beacon of democracy yet we have media organization choosing the candidates over the people. 

Imagine the outrage the founders would have if they were with us today.

----------


## Aratus

"from a senior source on the Paul campaign..." =  someone close to napoleon's shadow?

----------


## brushfire

> Stossel on now...
> 
> 
> 
> Bunkloco


LOL - he made fun of the acronym  RPOF

... calls it "RipOff"  LOL

----------


## Aratus

yes, Jeb, yes.   
republican party 
of florida = "ripoff"

----------


## Aratus

thirty minutes til the debate

----------


## brushfire

She's reading the live chat...

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Preparing myself for a Perry lovefest...

----------


## anaconda

Geez how much plastic surgery has Dana Perrino had?

----------


## Simple

> Anybody else worried Gary Johnson might steal some of Ron Paul's thunder?


 Not at all. 



> I hope Ron's coaches gave him some juice to go after Santorum. He Really needs to settle this thing right now, once and for all. RP also needs to educate them on the difference between isolationism and non interventionism. Here it is kids. North Korea= Isolationist. Switzerland=Non interventionist. Any questions Ricky boy?


If we want to talk about isolationism Ron can just bring up Cuba. Isolationism is a national policy right now.

----------


## JacobG18

anyone have a stream?

----------


## Simple

I see the issue images up on youtube. Pretty neat. This one has Paul right after Israel on foreign policy.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> anyone have a stream?


http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## JacobG18

> http://live.foxnews.com/


thank you

----------


## anaconda

Can someone remind me what that other streaming site is? justintv I think?

----------


## blabam

It's on youtube! http://www.youtube.com/foxnews

----------


## anaconda

Is anyone else having trouble with serious buffering issues with Fox's stream right now?

----------


## bluesc

http://www.justin.tv/pepperman2#/w/1800110192/21

----------


## Ireland4Liberty

Anyone got a lower quality stream? they usually work better under stress

----------


## Simple

http://www.youtube.com/foxnews

----------


## bluesc

The justin.tv stream has been perfect for the last hour.

----------


## One Last Battle!

"They're going to come at Perry from left, right, and upside down. We're going to see what he's really made of"

Going by the last debate, plasticine.

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

The feed from the youtube channel is messed up and hasnt caught up.  They are PUSHING rick perry on the predebate crap. Im already irritated and havent had a beer yet.

----------


## Aratus

slightly more than ten minutes to go

----------


## IterTemporis

I will be observing their body language like a hawk tonight..

----------


## Harry96

> Bets that the Focus Group will pimp Gary Johnson?
> 
> Also, here's a tip to the newbies and some of the regulars. All you have to do is edit your preferences to allow for 40 posts per page. That way, you can read a lot of posts before having to click on the next page. Much more convenient.


That's great info, but how do you do it? I couldn't find it under "Settings." 

For some reason, people (not just here, but generally) tend to give computer advice starting with like Step 5, and just assume everyone knows how to get from 1-4 on their own. I almost always can through trial-and-error, but why not give complete instructions if you already know them?

----------


## green73

I'm sure this has been posted but for those who haven't seen: 

Live stream (and chat) at Revolution PAC
http://www.revolutionpac.com/2011/09...ive-webstream/

----------


## One Last Battle!

"So lets talk about Ron Paul! He has a pretty strong showing that will never, ever leave"

"Well, he's rolling out as an independent, and, uh, lets talk about this tomorrow. NEXT CANDIDATE PLEASE"

----------


## Bruno

Is Newt going to run independent?  Cain?  Mitt?

----------


## turbobrain9

watching fox now O'Rilely is on..saying the debate is going to be fair...then they start talking about Perry vs. Romney showdown...Santorum is now the "longshot." Bachmann MUST go after Perry...that's about it...

----------


## RP Supporter

O'Reilly's thoughts: "Paul won't win, but Bachmann has a chance"

----------


## pauliticalfan

O'Reilly is such a smug idiot. Did anyone just see that segment with George Stephanapolous?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

i'm not even going to watch this damn thing. I get too angry. We all know it's a scripted show, so why waste the energy.

----------


## phesoge

O'Reilly is horrific. Worse talking head on the air

----------


## IterTemporis

> That's great info, but how do you do it? I couldn't find it under "Settings." 
> 
> For some reason, people (not just here, but generally) tend to give computer advice starting with like Step 5, and just assume everyone knows how to get from 1-4 on their own. I almost always can through trial-and-error, but why not give complete instructions if you already know them?


1. Go to settings
2. On the bottom left hand side, click on 'General Settings' under My Account.
3. Scroll down to Thread Display Options.
4. Then Number of Posts to Show per Page.
5. Select show 40 posts per page option.
6. Click 'Save Changes' at the bottom.

----------


## ghengis86

who is this idiot broad hosting this 'round table'?  and who are these zeroes commenting?

this is horrible to watch

----------


## rprprs

> O'Reilly is such a smug idiot. Did anyone just see that segment with George Stephanapolous?



yep...and "smug" is a good word for him

----------


## Razmear

The YouTube stream is not Linux compatible, and won't even let me post comments. Bastards.... 
btw, for PC watchers, looks like it will install 50meg of stuff on your system according to the FAQ.

----------


## BuddyRey

Georgie Snuffalupagos must be as bad at reading polls as he is at concealing his boner for beltway hacks.  Hey George, Ron is running SECOND nationally, you idiot!!!

----------


## Bruno

If Perry implodes despite the softballs that will be thrown his way, watch for bigger calls for  Christie.

----------


## One Last Battle!

"I LOVE BUSH"

Oops, the Robot's voice recognition chip briefly malfunctioned.

----------


## RP Supporter

What's really aggravating is O'Reilly admits that Paul's second in New Hampshire, ahead of Perry, but then insists he has no chance.

Wishing it doesn't make it so, Bill.

----------


## therealist

the blonde woman on fox is clueless....

----------


## speciallyblend

at work keep me posted folks i want juicy details!

----------


## therealist

> "I LOVE BUSH"
> 
> Oops, the Robot's voice recognition chip briefly malfunctioned.


so embarrassing....they couldnt find anyone better?

----------


## anewvoice

wow, 30 seconds of O'Reilly and he resorted to name calling, what a tool, I'll wait until the less obnoxious asses are on the tube

----------


## The Midnight Ride

They are ripping on Perry for the tuition issue.

----------


## FA.Hayek

this panel is embarassing!!

----------


## RKoho

Forum participation at 2000, well, nearly. Is this the highest so far?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Here we go.

----------


## ghengis86

i think i should just watch the youtube highlights...

----------


## phesoge

here we go

----------


## Simple

Its on >=)

----------


## Harry96

> 1. Go to settings
> 2. On the bottom left hand side, click on 'General Settings' under My Account.
> 3. Scroll down to Thread Display Options.
> 4. Then Number of Posts to Show per Page.
> 5. Select show 40 posts per page option.
> 6. Click 'Save Changes' at the bottom.


Thanks!

----------


## brushfire

Get ready to rrrrrrrumble...

----------


## therealist

RON PAUL with LOUDEST cheers so far....

----------


## blocks

ron got a pretty good pop.

----------


## FA.Hayek

crazy eyes bachman!!!

----------


## ghengis86

bachman looks like $#@!

----------


## RKoho

A few boos at Gingrich!

----------


## therealist

Huntsman least cheers....

----------


## Harry96

Enthusiastic crowd. I predict that Ron will be booed at some point.

----------


## IterTemporis

Did Ron get the loudest applause? Or was it Cain?

----------


## hellsingfan

Not a good tie choice for this I think.. But maybe thats just me.

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul and Doug Wead prior to the debate:

----------


## Chieppa1

Gary is going to explode. Its gonna be good. If Ron just doesn't get a "gotcha" moment, he'll be good.

----------


## anaconda

Big cheers for Paul & Bachmann.

----------


## therealist

> Did Ron get the loudest applause? Or was it Cain?


Paul

----------


## phesoge

I really hope Paul prepped up.

----------


## rfbz

is there a stream somewhere?

----------


## Chieppa1

Newt doesn't get booed. Just NEWWWWWWWWWT

----------


## Harry96

> Not a good tie choice for this I think.. But maybe thats just me.


Not the best, but much better than last week.

----------


## IterTemporis

Perry first. Of course..

----------


## phesoge

Oh and perry speaks first

----------


## Aratus

did Herman Cain bus people in?

----------


## gosmo

Who would have thought the first question would go to Perry?

----------


## therealist

> is there a stream somewhere?


http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## redmod79

link

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## anewvoice

Who won the Perry first bet?

----------


## Chieppa1

I love the mute button.

----------


## anaconda

Looks like Perry has the same suit on.

----------


## ZanZibar

In case you missed this:














> The debate tonight is rigged in Rick Perry's favor.   According to someone I spoke with, the questions are all geared to  help Rick Perry win the Florida Straw Poll.  Perry was the only  candidate that was allowed to put banners up at the Presidency Five.  
> 
> This news comes after earlier reports that Perry had pressured FOX to  have them break their own rules and have Gary Johnson join.  
> 
> And Perry just ate dinner with Rupert Murdoch the other evening.  
> 
> The fix is in, folks.  I don't know what we can do to stop it, but the fix is in for this guy in a huge way.  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## redmod79

> http://live.foxnews.com/


beat me to it!

----------


## CaptUSA

The google thing is all messed up.

----------


## Tiger35

Perry - that was awful.

----------


## JoshS

Perry first? Shocked.

----------


## therealist

lol @ Perry...didnt give specifics

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry doesn't even know when he's so sure he's going to Washington.

----------


## ghengis86

perry - november, er Jnauary 2012

----------


## speciallyblend

> Paul


sweet

----------


## ItsTime

tweeting from http://twitter.com/blackthisout

----------


## Bruno

Wow, Rick is a bit presumptuous!!

----------


## svobody

Mitt looks horrible

----------


## Lucille

> Who would have thought the first question would go to Perry?


I know I'm shocked.

"Relocation"...from Mexico!




> "Of jobs created in Texas since 2007, 81 percent were taken by newly arrived immigrant workers (legal and illegal)," says the report from the Center for Immigration Studies, a group that advocates reduced levels of both legal and illegal immigration. The report estimates that about 40 percent of the new jobs were taken by illegal immigrants, while 40 percent were taken by legal immigrants. The vast majority of both groups, legal and illegal, were not American citizens.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow, embarrasing romney. The mic was on.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Sounded like an applause track behind him wtf.

----------


## IterTemporis

Hmm.. I am already seeing things from Perry on his body language.. But.. it is too soon come to a conclusion, I will observe him further.

----------


## Tiger35

> perry doesn't even know when he's so sure he's going to washington.


 lmao

----------


## RedLightning

Interesting start.

----------


## gosmo

> Wow, embarrasing romney. The mic was on.


It was on for television but not in for the crowd.

----------


## bunklocoempire

whoa, ready the water cannons for that crowd!  Lol!

----------


## Harry96

> Sounded like an applause track behind him wtf.


That wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.

----------


## MarcNY

Great poll results in NH for Ron Paul. Hopefully he will get some questions tonight, but to many people on that stage with no chance.

----------


## AuH20

Romney is normally very consistent. He's off tonight.

----------


## One Last Battle!

I love how Romney speaking results in a weird rumble of boos mixing with cheers.

----------


## therealist

good answer by Romney

----------


## phill4paul

I'm not betting on many questions. 8 minutes in and it is a Romney/Perry lovefest

----------


## Eryxis

Mitt should say... "I'm rich biatch"

----------


## brushfire

Mitt sounds like Barack

----------


## RKoho

I thought no talking points? Perry and Romney are shooting from the hip

----------


## AuH20

Doesn't Megan Kelly hate Ron?

----------


## JoshS

let's see who can get the best obama cheap shot clap from the crowd.

lol @ mitt calling china 'cheaters'....us politics is such a worldwide joke

----------


## Aratus

mitt romney needs a win up on mackinac island. the MI straw poll. 
does he think rick perry bought half of florida? watch herman cain!

----------


## therealist

> Doesn't Megan Kelly hate Ron?


YES. 

she's a nut

----------


## Diashi

Did Paul's ad play? I never saw it.

----------


## raider4paul

$#@! Bachmann

----------


## svobody

Bachman with the ron paul answer

----------


## green73

Every one start talking Ron Paul: 

http://www.youtube.com/foxnews?utm_s...=sr3_193275_go

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bachmann is an idiot.

----------


## madengr

Didn't Bachman go after tax evaders ?

----------


## phesoge

Bachman taking Paul's points AGAIN. Nothing new yet.

----------


## svobody

Wait she just said he should keep it all but now says he has to give some back? wtf

----------


## COpatriot

"Congressman Paul, how often do you use heroin?"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Doesn't Megan Kelly hate Ron?


YEAH... a complete marionette to Roger Ailes and Murdoch phone tapping Fascist empire

----------


## Harry96

Bachmann's jacket looks like an old lady's with that high neck.

----------


## Agorism

Fox having people vote in various polls on their youtube site.

http://www.youtube.com/user/FoxNewsChannel

----------


## therealist

> let's see who can get the best obama cheap shot clap from the crowd.
> 
> lol @ mitt calling china 'cheaters'....us politics is such a worldwide joke


its just ridiculous, these people were part of the problem, now all they do is knock Barrack

----------


## Bruno

Bachmann forgot she worked for the IRS to take people's money.

----------


## WD-NY

the sound is very echoey - anyone else not liking the audio feed?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Still waiting FOX!

----------


## green73

Santorum???! FU

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wait... I thought Santorum hated google.

----------


## Harry96

1% Santorum gets a question before third-place Ron Paul.

----------


## Sola_Fide

The guy polling third will the be the last to get a question.  Just watch.

----------


## terp

WTF...how 'bout asking Dr Paul a question already?  What? They didn't want to piss off both Santorum supporters?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

They are going to get everyone else on the stage to steal Ron's issues and then when they ask the good Dr., he will sound like an "also-ran" to the uneducated listeners...

----------


## MarcNY



----------


## svobody

I"m sure ron will be the last to get  question, and his question will be inane and pointless

----------


## COpatriot

I'm sorry, but hearing Santorum and Google in the same sentence will ALWAYS be funny.

Always.

----------


## specsaregood

> Wait she just said he should keep it all but now says he has to give some back? wtf


yeah i was just about to say that.  it totally exposed her talking point position as a lie!

----------


## therealist

Ron Paul still not asked a question...Gary Johnson will get one before him lol

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

UNIONIZE THE MILITARY!

----------


## Havax

> WTF...how 'bout asking Dr Paul a question already?  What? They didn't want to piss off both Santorum supporters?


Hey fellow terp - did you graduate yet?

----------


## terp

Yeah.  That's what the employment problem needs...More government.  *sigh*

----------


## Harry96

"Congressman Paul, why do you want children to starve? You have 10 seconds to answer, and the clock started five seconds ago."

----------


## eleganz

that income tax question was destined to be RP's...who got it? bachmann...did she answer the blatant 'how much' question? NOPE.

----------


## AuH20

Newt is the smartest guy in the room but he's rotten fruit.

----------


## Lymeade-Lady

My dd just asked if Ron Paul was even at the debate!  (We missed the 1st minute or so, so we haven't seen him!)  Sad she has to ask.

----------


## runamuck

Why do we even watch? We don't get to see our man actually speak, and I'd rather not have to listen to these other morons for 2 hours

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

103,000 Americans fell off of extended Unemployment Insurance last week

They will not be counted as UNemployed

----------


## MarcNY

Training is such a stupid idea! Who is running the training, how much is it gonna cost?

----------


## terp

> Hey fellow terp - did you graduate yet?


Haha.  I graduated longer ago than I'd like to admit ;-)  How about yourself?  We almost pulled off the comeback BTW!

----------


## Harry96

And 1% Huntsman before Ron too.

----------


## svobody

Ron is officially last hahahahaha could they make this $#@! any more obvious?

----------


## Lomez

Jesus, Huntsman never says ANYTHING.

----------


## Feelgood

Huntsman? Looks like Ron will be last...

----------


## AuH20

> Ron is officially last hahahahaha could they make this $#@! any more obvious?


Cain neither.

----------


## bluesc

Huntsman pandering

----------


## LisaNY

> Newt is the smartest guy in the room but he's rotten fruit.


He should call them all a bunch of rabid right wingers like he did on Meet the Press.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Huntsman... Pander much?

----------


## MarcNY

LOL your not even kidding, thats the sad part! They screw him everytime. Again, last one to get a damn question.

----------


## green73

Bomb the creeps with comments:

http://www.youtube.com/foxnews?utm_s...=sr3_193275_go

----------


## Diashi

Did Paul's ad play at all?

----------


## Tiger35

This is so BS. He is polling third and first in some cases and you are not even gonna give the man the respect for where he is polling. Such a joke.

----------


## BSU kid

Has RP even got a question?

----------


## MarcNY

Yeah man, Ron Paul is always getting hosed! He should be 3rd because he is third in the polls.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Is everyone wearing a yellow tie?

----------


## phill4paul

> They are going to get everyone else on the stage to steal Ron's issues and then when they ask the good Dr., he will sound like an "also-ran" to the uneducated listeners...


  That is what they are shooting for. Just look at Bachmans answer.

----------


## Eryxis

Omfg, 999

----------


## svobody

> Cain neither.


Now ron is officially last

----------


## phesoge

999. LOVE IT. HA CAIN always provides me the comic relief/

----------


## bluesc

If Ron gets a ridiculous question, I'm turning this off. I had little hope in the first place.

----------


## badger4RP

who'll be last Paul or Johnson?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Paul and Johnson last. Disgusting.

----------


## Razmear

999 = mark of the beast ?

----------


## kill the banks

if I hear that 999 again

----------


## wgadget

Come on, guys..THEY'RE JUST SAVING THE BEST FOR LAST.

Kinda like they do when they say Ron will be on for an interview...

----------


## BSU kid

This is stupid

----------


## Chieppa1

I haven't unmuted since it began....

----------


## AuH20

Let's see if Ron is on the ball tonight and not going off on tangents. If he can stay on target, he can do well.

----------


## bluesc

999 drinking game

----------


## phill4paul

this is a f*cking joke! they have placed everyone that are barely reading in the polls ahead of Ron. such blatant B.S.

----------


## belian78

> If Ron gets a ridiculous question, I'm turning this off. I had little hope in the first place.


Might as well turn it off now, you know how it's going to be.  We all do, I'm watching it too, and I have no idea why.  I know the entire script already.

----------


## anewvoice

Gary Johnson up next, guaranteed , I am tracking the questions in order this time, 17 minutes and counting

----------


## Razmear

> Paul and Johnson last. Disgusting.


see if they give Perry another question before Ron, then I'll be super pissed.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Damn 666* Inverted Citizen Cain...

Ron Paul... the first impression is the longest lasting in opening debates... Are you still the Crazy Uncle that lives up in the attic like Jefferey Toobin from CNN says?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bachmann looks scared.

----------


## Umbro2914

is this even a debate? more like a campaign... everyone just saying their speeches and campaign points.... different question per person...

----------


## phesoge

LOL cain is too funny sometimes.

----------


## eric_cartman

"that dog wont hunt" .... lol

----------


## Morerockin

Ask RON PAUL a question!!!!!

----------


## svobody

Lolol any reason to give Romney another 30 seconds

----------


## MarcNY

That dog wont hunt, more bs! Lets all talk several times before Ron Paul gets a question.

----------


## Agorism

Maybe the plan is to pair Paul with 0%er Johnson for the night.

That way after the debate, they can complain about the two of them.

Drugs, Prostitutes, Iran, and 9/11 questions of course.

----------


## BSU kid

Well if Ron doesn't get any time, then we must go on the offense.

----------


## therealist

what kind of rule is that? Your name get's mentioned you automatically get to respond? EXCEPT RON PAUL 

lmao

----------


## Harry96

Since this is fluff so far anyway, I'll give Huntsman Best Hair and Cain Best Suit.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

If your name is mentioned you get 30 seconds to answer...unless you are Ron Paul.

----------


## anaconda

Romney dyed his hair darker since the last debate..

----------


## therealist

easy one to knock out here for RP

----------


## kahless

Cain, 9% national sales tax.  That is a crushing tax on the poor and middle class.

----------


## Eryxis

Wow, amazing question.

----------


## TCE

Good question.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*damn!  Kewl question!*

----------


## Razmear

$#@! YA!

----------


## TCE

Good answer to boot.

----------


## MarcNY

God Bless him! Huge Oviation!

----------


## Harry96

OVATION from the crowd!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Hell yeah!

----------


## Eryxis

Just got goosebumps.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Great answer...

----------


## IterTemporis

They tried to ridicule him..

By this I mean, that moderator, it made him look like an idiot for a few seconds. I did not like that.

But, I do like his answer. The cheers from the crowd were great.

----------


## wgadget

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kill the banks

nice Ron

----------


## green73

Listen to that crowd!

----------


## anaconda

Paul home run.

----------


## anewvoice

woah, 10th amendment?

Come on Ron, keep talking!!  Don't stop when you're done.

There you go, MUCH better!

----------


## JoshS

Ronn killin em

----------


## eleganz

omg ron paul too cute, just answering the question directly just like how he practiced with doug wead? hahaha love the ol man!

and he got caught off guard with the extra time and just let it all come out, he owned this question!

----------


## AuH20

So Gary is the straw man?

----------


## bluesc

GREAT answer.

----------


## brushfire

Get him a redbull

----------


## Agorism

Johnson and Paul being called Libertarians.

----------


## svobody

Hahahahahhahahahaa they really did put Gary in here to try and split Ron's vote, unbelievable

----------


## wgadget

Why is Johnson on the Republican stage if he's a Libertarian?

----------


## therealist

go Gary !!! lol wow some facetime. he should smile more

----------


## phill4paul

ok...much better...good question and plenty of time to answer...

----------


## JoshS

Hahahahhahaha what a question

----------


## Razmear

Credit to Johnson for not taking the bait on this one.

----------


## specsaregood

lol,  wow, could they make it any more obvious why they included johnson?

----------


## green73

My theory confirmed: Johnson's just there to hurt Paul.

----------


## Feelgood

LOL Johnson vs Paul, who woulda thunk?

----------


## RedLightning

wow Dr. Paul did good.

----------


## Umbro2914

already trying to turn johnson against paul...

----------


## anewvoice

and then there was that, really?  Ron Paul the libertarian

----------


## bluesc

Good job, Gary. $#@! you Fox.

----------


## Tunink

Gary not falling for it!

----------


## Sola_Fide

FIRST QUESTION to Gary Johnson was an attempt to pit him against Ron!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Yep, pitting Johnson vs. Paul.

----------


## therealist

> Why is Johnson on the Republican stage if he's a Libertarian?


he's a Republican lol

----------


## Harry96

The president can also repeal previous Executive Orders and pardon people convicted of unconstitutional crimes. I wish Ron would mention that too.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Tried to pin Johnson against Paul, thank you Johnson for not taking the bait. Heck yeah.

----------


## ch164708

Wow, FOX went right after to attack Paul. Wow.

----------


## gosmo

HAHA whats with the Paul/Johnson split screen? They are trying to hard to pit them against each other...

----------


## DinahWest

In his answer i liked most that he said it "takes more than one person", ie. the President is not the end all be all. Yet, he can do what is in his power to do which is to veto anything that violates the US Constitution.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Good for Johnson

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Credit to Johnson for not taking the bait on this one.


agreed

----------


## LibertyEsq

Trying to play Johnson against Paul, Johnson refused to take the bait. Nice

----------


## JoshS

that actually just pissed me off to the point i might no longer watch

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Well you wanted him to keep it short...there you have it. 

At least Johnson ignored the blatant set up to split RP supporters.

----------


## svobody

BTW for all the people that said GJ was going to go after Ron... I think he just proved you wrong. +1 respect for GJ for not taking an easy opportunity

----------


## anaconda

I like how Ron baffled them with a ten second answer.

----------


## green73

Round 1: Paul 1, Creeps 0

----------


## Chieppa1

Nice try there Fox. Too bad Johnson and Paul are the only people on the stage with integrity.

----------


## wgadget

WOW...FOX is asking moronic questions on their moronic poll.

----------


## MarcNY

Why is governor johnson there? Rich is someone making between 500,000 - 1,000,000 a year.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Was that Ron's FIRST question?

I forgot it was on...

----------


## LibertyEsq

Paul's answer was boss, hopefully they get through foreign policy early on because Paul's on his game.

----------


## One Last Battle!

I think I heard "RON PAUL RON PAUL" rumbles in that crowd. He is very refined now, I must say. 

Also, FOX tried to get Johnson to go after Paul, but Johnson didn't go for it and made a general appeal.

Guys, Johnson isn't the enemy. No pro-choice candidate is going to win this. He just provides a friendly voice in the debate.

----------


## therealist

Ron Paul was so stunned he was asked a question, he gave one too short and too much time was left.....hahahahahahaha

----------


## IterTemporis

I missed the Johnson question.. What did they ask him and what did he say?

----------


## phesoge

> Round 1: Paul 1, Creeps 0


AND FOX NEWS=0 good job johnson

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Terrific answer by Paul and Johnson.  Hittin' the neocons with TRUTH sticks.

----------


## ItsTime

> Was that Ron's FIRST question?
> 
> I forgot it was on...


Yes and he killed it!

----------


## Aratus

is anyone missing thaddeus mccotter at this point?

----------


## CaptUSA

Johnson kicked ass on that answer!  

basically "FU Fox!"

----------


## phill4paul

> Good job, Gary. $#@! you Fox.



 My sentiments exactly!

----------


## rob7779

Sorry I missed it, what did they ask Gary about Ron?

----------


## wgadget

Paul/Johnson 2012

----------


## TXcarlosTX

HAHA! Johnson hit that $#@! out the park. 

Plus

I think it was so obvious that the angle is to get a Paul vs Johnson battle going. People should be pissed off!!!

----------


## Shane Harris

unbelievable fox.

----------


## kpitcher

http://www.youtube.com/foxnews has a realtime twitter-ish comment feed. We should all be there to put in negatives for the posers, positives for Ron

----------


## MarcNY



----------


## Feelgood

Damn straight he blew it up!

----------


## wgadget

"With that data in mind, Chris...We won't ask him any questions about that.."

----------


## DinahWest

Ron Paul just "blew it up!"

----------


## libertybrewcity

no commercials on youtube? wow, i don't think I can stand a whole 2 hours without being brainwashed and spoon fed products and services

----------


## green73

Great commentary from the YT people. "Ron Paul just blew it up"

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Wow, what a load of crap.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> BTW for all the people that said GJ was going to go after Ron... I think he just proved you wrong. +1 respect for GJ for not taking an easy opportunity


The premise was that FOX was gonna make a compare and contrast with Both of them. 

That's what happened. So, we were proven right.

----------


## BuddyRey

Gary keeps the moral high ground and refuses to attack his friend.  Good on him!

Including him was definitely a deliberate attempt on FOX's part to split the libertarian vote.  Now it's backfiring in their faces!

----------


## ItsTime

Johnson refuses to attack Paul good job!

----------


## V3n

What was with that graph - there were two 22% answers with different size red bars, and the 13% answer's bar was higher than the first 22%..??

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron Paul is a double edged sword? Hell yes, chopping down neocons 24/7

----------


## justatrey

Johnson is obviously an outsider or "fringe", so they're just trying to associate Paul with being fringe.

Perry and Romney are the establishment favorites, so obviously the get the first two questions while Paul and Johnson get the last two. Subliminally these things work even if people don't consciously notice it.

----------


## Matt Collins

*Solyndra, Perry’s Texas Edition*

 

*HELIOVOLT IS THE TEXAS SIZED VERSION OF SOLYNDRA, BROUGHT TO YOU BY RICK PERRY* 

*Taking a page out of the Obama playbook, Perry also made his own special deal with "green" companies.* 

"Austin, Texas-based *HelioVolt has scored $1M from the Texas Enterprise Fund*, *Texas Governor Rick Perry said Tuesday*, as part of a deal to construct a 125,000 square foot [solar panel] manufacturing facility in Austin. According to Perry, the deal for the manufacturing facility will create nearly 160 jobs in Texas." (Texas Tech Pulse. April 16, 2008)

"HelioVolt's investment in this alternative energy technology *will not only create more jobs in Texas but also help our state remain at the forefront of the renewable energy market*." (U.S. Department of Energy)


*Just like Solyndra, HelioVolt’s success was paid for unknowingly by the taxpayer. And just like Obama’s Solyndra, Perry’s HelioVolt made empty promises of more jobs.*

 And as of April 2011, *HelioVolt Corp. has put itself up for sale*. (April 14, 2011. Reuters)

"*Ten years since their founding and about $150 million in venture funding later*, *HelioVolt has shipped no commercial product of consequence*." (September 19, 2011. Green Tech Media)

*Of course you may recall Solyndra's fate.*
"*Solyndra filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy on Wednesday*, August 31, despite $535 million in federal loans. Solyndra’s bankruptcy declaration left 1,100 workers without a job." (September 21, 2011. The State Column)

*Both companies took government loans. Both companies failed. Both companies gained funding through political influence.*
"*HelioVolt received Texas Enterprise Fund support in 2008 to expand its solar panel plant*. *The company missed its target of creating 153 jobs by the end of 2009*. The company did report 75 jobs at the end of last year, but Texans for Public Justice said that figure included 35 jobs the company had before it got state funds.

"The revised 40 jobs met the amended contract terms, but *fell short of the company’s original promise*, the report said.

 "The state imposed a $45,560 penalty on HelioVolt, the report said." (Austin American-Statesman)

----------


## redmod79

wow, fox is trying to influence the viewer's position on ron paul's foreign policy... sacks of crap

----------


## Sentinelrv

Commercial break, is everyone doing their part to promote Black This Out? I am. There are so many people on tonight to advertise this to. Everybody is on Ron Paul's Facebook page...

*GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*

*Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471*

----------


## lucky_bg

> Any links to the stream ?


http://www.youtube.com/foxnews

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Fox has already pissed me off, with the smug comment to Paul, bait to Johnson, and nonsense from the talking heads who are attempting to taint the well on Paul's FP positions.

----------


## wgadget

They saved the BEST for last is all.

----------


## Jwatt84

Ron is on the ball tonight. I dont think gj will take away from rp.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Yeah... even the critics are stating Ron Paul hit a HOME RUN... out of the park  on the first question

----------


## TCE

> wow, fox is trying to influence the viewer's position on ron paul's foreign policy... sacks of crap


They rep the neocons, though. They're right on that point. Neocons hate his foreign policy.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Nice to see Johnson NOT attack Paul.

----------


## libertybrewcity

WHAT??? Why the bleep doesn't Ron Paul get a word cloud?

----------


## wgadget

81% of new jobs in Texas went to immigrants.

Esplain dat, Rick.

----------


## Razmear

> What was with that graph - there were two 22% answers with different size red bars, and the 13% answer's bar was higher than the first 22%..??


A poll about who is considered rich. Of course they did faulty math as anyone who thinks over 100K is rich would also think 250K is rich, so saying over 1million is the voters choice is faulty math and expected of FOX.

----------


## Carehn

http://www.youtube.com/foxnews

----------


## ifthenwouldi

> nonsense from the talking heads who are attempting to taint the well on Paul's FP positions.


It didn't make any sense.  76% of people want to hear more from Ron Paul's foreign policy because they know nothing about it?  Hahahahaha.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cannot watch where I am.

No coverage at all.

What was asked of RP and what was his reply?

----------


## ONUV

more perry/romney

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

The Perry news conference continues.

----------


## V3n

> A poll about who is considered rich. Of course they did faulty math as anyone who thinks over 100K is rich would also think 250K is rich, so saying over 1million is the voters choice is faulty math and expected of FOX.


Good point!

----------


## TCE

I remember when Ron said those words in 2007.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Gary keeps the moral high ground and refuses to attack his friend.  Good on him!
> 
> Including him was definitely a deliberate attempt on FOX's part to split the libertarian vote.  Now it's backfiring in their faces!


This is 100% correct...they want to split the Paul voting bloc, they're scared and they know they can't defeat Obama with our solid and growing 15%.

----------


## wgadget

> A poll about who is considered rich. Of course they did faulty math as anyone who thinks over 100K is rich would also think 250K is rich, so saying over 1million is the voters choice is faulty math and expected of FOX.


It's a dumbass question. Class warfare sucks for America.

----------


## kahless

I noticed the obvious canned cheering and clapping right from the beginning.  No way it would be that equal for each candidate.  So I suspect that little bit of booing Ron before was canned booing.

----------


## terp

Man If Perry wins the presidency I will cry like a little school girl.  God help the US...we're just not that damn bright.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

We have to get some questions asked at the live.foxnews.com site.  They have only received 8 questions for Ron Paul but have received 78 questions for Rick Perry.

And Rick Perry just said Soshsicurity instead of Social Security.  Jerk.

----------


## MarcNY

At this point we are looking at ron paul getting 4-5 questions, thats way to few at this stage in the primary!

----------


## Aratus

i like it that gary johnson is keeping his cool and eluding the traps.
FOX wants us to think its thaddeus mccotter's dropping out that
let them include gary johnson. if herman cain is subdued, he's getting
over the flu. if in the next hour and a half ron paul keeps this up, we
may see a top three finish in both michigan + florida this weekend!

----------


## wgadget

They don't know it, but They're giving people ideas about a PAUL/JOHNSON ticket.

----------


## Lomez

Haha, Mitt cracks me up

----------


## TCE

Glad to see Perry and Romney attacking each other.

----------


## hwm

This is just too painful to watch. I'll just watch Paul's clips later.

----------


## V3n

I miss Thadeus.

----------


## bluesc

Mitt is getting really nervous. I've been noticing it a lot this time around.

----------


## Lomez

Is Perry drunk?

----------


## ONUV

is this neocon catnip? i don't get the perry/romney duel lovefest.

----------


## MarcNY

Perry loves getting nasty, he is one SOB

----------


## One Last Battle!

Ron Paul + debate coaching = informed arguments AND great oration!

This is way beyond the old debates! I thought he would be screwed by the likely neo-con crowd, but he played that crowd like a fiddle. 

Hope he is really prepared for the inevitable "ISRAEL MUST BE DEFENDED" question.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I fear Perry will be the next prez....

----------


## phesoge

this is $#@!ng stupid/

----------


## Bryan

> Glad to see Perry and Romney attacking each other.


But they are giving them all the time...

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

My book, your book, my book, your book...  Let's all sell some books...

----------


## RSLudlum

I feel like I'm watching a Romney/Perry ping pong match.

----------


## DinahWest

Romney and Perry IMO are both a joke!

They are both mixtures of Obama and Bush!

----------


## fisharmor

> Cannot watch where I am.
> 
> No coverage at all.
> 
> What was asked of RP and what was his reply?


They asked him what he could do as president to enforce the 10th amendment (paraphrasing)
He answered veto every bill that crosses my desk that doesn't conform to the 10th amendment.
Period.
They told him he still had time left, and he went through a list of things the federal government has no authority to do - exact words - "they have no authority"

----------


## wgadget

Perry and Romney are acting like well-coifed children.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Perry/Romney watch.

----------


## Eryxis

Ridiculous.  They just rebut back and forth.

----------


## terp

Jeez.  Why don't they just book the two of them on the Rikki Lake Show already?

----------


## Tunink

This Romney Perry bull$#@! is what it is: bull$#@!.

----------


## green73

zzzzzz

----------


## Chieppa1

One part of me wants Fox to skip Ron on foreign policy. The other half wants everyone on the stage (other then Gary) to pick a fight with him.

----------


## Tiger35

My book, my book, what did I write in my book again? lol

----------


## Lomez

Yay, lets pick on Obama!

----------


## V3n

> I fear Perry will be the next prez....


He can't beat Obama.  If he's the Republican nominee we'll just have 4 more years of Obama.

----------


## brushfire

wtf...

----------


## AuH20

Romney is so scared of attacking Obama. little punk.

----------


## libertybrewcity

i desperately want a picture of Newt and Romney laughing..hahahahahahahaha

----------


## fisharmor

Romney believes in freedom, everyone!  Must be why he wants to lock up people using medical marijuana.

----------


## wgadget

> My book, my book, what did I write in my book again? lol


In Perry's case, the question is WHAT DID MY GHOSTWRITER WRITE IN MY BOOK AGAIN?

----------


## phill4paul

> Cannot watch where I am.
> 
> No coverage at all.
> 
> What was asked of RP and what was his reply?


  Basically a couple was wondering what a candidate would do to protect states from federal infringement and what they woould do to honor the 10th amend. Ron said he would use veto powers.

----------


## Bryan

Mitt is sounding like Rick's ad...

----------


## bluesc

My god Mitt and Rick are so stupid.

----------


## Agorism

Who was it who was recently talking about how Marx coined the term "Capitalism."

Ever since I tend to use free market instead.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Amerika!!!

Government is too big which is why SS should be a federal program!!1!

----------


## TCE

> But they are giving them all the time...


Yes, and it is unfortunate, but how does it look to people who like Cain, Bachmann, Huntsman, etc? Bad. When they drop out, it gives them a bad taste of both. If they want to stand up there and attack each other, fantastic. Ron will get his chance to blow everyone away.

----------


## MarcNY

They are giving huntsman questions like he actually matters, WTF

----------


## specsaregood

> is this neocon catnip? i don't get the perry/romney duel lovefest.


they figured out loophole in the debate rules.  as long as the mention each others names in their answer it guarantees the other  person 30 second reply, that person mentions his "opponent" in return.  and repeat.

----------


## therealist

Will Megyn Kelly ask Ron Paul a question tonight?

----------


## JTforRP

This is making me $#@!ing sick.

----------


## Sola_Fide

This debate sucks.

----------


## Bryan

"Paying ones fair share..." - a Communist principle.

----------


## JTforRP

One of those two idiots is going to be our next president.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Whoever wins the GOP nomination will be the next prez, same as whoever won the dem nom last time was going to win.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Yet again, the construction of Huntsman as a serious candidate continues. They are desperately trying to build him up. Probably to wreck Ron's chances in New Hampshire...

----------


## dbill27

Has Ron's as been on t.v yet?

----------


## Aratus

huntsman was third in a N.H poll

----------


## specsaregood

> Who was it who was recently talking about how Marx coined the term "Capitalism."
> Ever since I tend to use free market instead.


A commie coined the term "american exceptionalism" as well. the term the neocons love to use so much.

----------


## AbVag

> Cannot watch where I am.
> 
> No coverage at all.
> 
> What was asked of RP and what was his reply?


I'm not watching because I can't stand Fox and every candidate not named Ron Paul or Gary Johnson (though I sense Johnson might argue against Paul at some point. wouldn't make sense for him to run without having some disagreement with Ron, right?).

----------


## Aldanga

> This debate sucks.


+1

----------


## matt0611

> Amerika!!!
> 
> Government is too big which is why SS should be a federal program!!1!


Retirement programs should be federal but not Romneycare thats a state issue LOL! 

What a hack Romney is.

----------


## IterTemporis

Hmm.. a split screen of Huntsman and Santorum?

----------


## terp

Forced to?  He should be relishing the thought.

----------


## Razmear

I missed the premier of The Office for this?  
Worst debate ever.

----------


## sailingaway

Are they TRYING to get him to run 3rd party?

----------


## bluesc

Softball for Cain..

----------


## Bryan

Geee.. forced to eliminate? Just one?!!? This isn't hard...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

I bet Gary Johnson feels so privileged to have been invited to this garbage of a debate.

----------


## fisharmor

FORCED?  And Cain would choose the EPA?
WTF, ask the guy who is on record wanting to get rid of education, energy, CIA, the list goes on....

----------


## ONUV

what is cain's 999 plan on the epa/dust?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Here goes Cain on Chile again...

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Chill-lay!

----------


## bunklocoempire

a responsible epa? fail.

mmmm chile...

----------


## manny229

my thought exactly....

----------


## Tunink

That's so a RP question that he would knock out of the park.

----------


## green73

Establishment: Let's just have a $#@!load of people in it so the radical who has ignited a revolution can hardly be heard

----------


## specsaregood

everytime he says "chilean model" I think he is announcing some new pizza combination.

----------


## rich34

This is F***** rediculous.  Ron HAS to come out, man up, and say what in the world is going on??  I'm polling 3rd nationally and yet I'm getting treated as if I'm polling 1% like most of these other candidates yet they get twice the speaking time, may I ask why is that??  He's got to hit fox right in the nose and make it obvious and them look stupid!

----------


## Shane Harris

> I missed the premier of The Office for this?  
> Worst debate ever.


my thoughts exactly

----------


## libertybrewcity

I want to eliminate the EPA and then rebuild it.

-Herman Cain

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Yeah, Cain is a Tea Party guy. He has to be FORCED to eliminate a department.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> what is cain's 999 plan on the epa/dust?


"For nine hours a day: get a large pizza with up to nine toppings for only nine dollars.  That's the Cain 9-9-9 plan."

----------


## AuH20

Newt is awesome. It's a shame he's a CFR whore.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WARSHINGTON Newt?  Soooo Correct

----------


## terp

I hope it works out better than his last one.

----------


## fisharmor

As much as I hate Newt, I do like watching him in debates.

----------


## libertybrewcity

super, another contract with america

----------


## specsaregood

> I bet Gary Johnson feels so privileged to have been invited to this garbage of a debate.


Paul and him should just go to each other booth and start having a conversation with each other in the middle of it.

----------


## matt0611

> Newt is awesome. It's a shame he's a CFR whore.


He always has great lines IMO

----------


## Matt Collins

*"Politicians' books" --  a blog by JACK HUNTER!

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/09/2...ticians-books/*

----------


## Reason

Political "debates" on TV are such a joke... If you don't know what you "believe" or "stand for" then you need to start reading some books, if you do know what you "believe" & "stand for" then you don't need to hear 20 second sound bytes banter back & forth, you just vote based on which candidate has a record that shows they will take action closest to that which you would take.

----------


## pacu44

Paul doesnt get a second questions till?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I want to eliminate the EPA and then rebuild it.
> 
> -Herman Cain

----------


## TCE

I remember when Clinton was the one who wanted to balance stuff, not Newt. I'm sure if Bob Dole won in 1996 he would have had a balanced budget. /sarc

----------


## DinahWest

Don't particularly care for Newt but I love that he calls them out on the stupidity of their questions and how they phrase them to simply create drama and conflict!

----------


## Eric21ND

Drink when Cain says "Chil-LA" and when Bachmann says "Obamacare" or "One...term...President"

----------


## Johncjackson

> FORCED?  And Cain would choose the EPA?
> WTF, ask the guy who is on record wanting to get rid of education, energy, CIA, the list goes on....


Correct answer with this crowd. Safe "liberal" department to disband= EPA. They don't want to hear about Homeland Security or something "conservatives" deem necessary. Even Education would probably be a loser of an answer at this point. They just asked for one/first.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Newt that was DEFENSE cuts when the Soviet Union collapsed and DOT COM and GOV housing bubble which destroyed the nect decade NEWT!

----------


## therealist

Gary Johnson's thumb is distracting me !!!

----------


## AuH20

Gary Johnson killed that question.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Another home run for Gary!

----------


## bluesc

Wow, Gary kicked ass. I hope Ron has something good.

----------


## Tunink

Ask johnson the question, the RP, to make it look like Ron stole the idea.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Gary do well

----------


## pacu44

lil ricky just mentioned Gary... Gary gets another 30 seconds?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Gary Johnson's thumb is distracting me !!!


Me too.

----------


## TCE

Ron needs to keep up the momentum here.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Wow.  A nice response by Santorum, too.

----------


## V3n

> Gary Johnson's thumb is distracting me !!!


Me too!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Good answer from Johnson.

----------


## terp

Fox News can blow me.

----------


## fisharmor

Well, whoever said GJ was to make RP look like a johnny-come-lately, there you go... he was first to say "get rid of dept of ed"

----------


## MsDoodahs

Google and read Harry Brown's "greatest mistake in american history - letting government educate the children"

----------


## libertybrewcity

didn't newt vote for the creation of the department of education?

----------


## TCE

> lil ricky just mentioned Gary... Gary gets another 30 seconds?


I lol'd. That only applies to Romney/Perry.

I lol'd again. Gingrich has been behind the Department of Education for a while now.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> This is F***** rediculous.  Ron HAS to come out, man up, and say what in the world is going on??  I'm polling 3rd nationally and yet I'm getting treated as if I'm polling 1% like most of these other candidates yet they get twice the speaking time, may I ask why is that??  He's got to hit fox right in the nose and make it obvious and them look stupid!


hear hear!

----------


## bluesc

> Well, whoever said GJ was to make RP look like a johnny-come-lately, there you go... he was first to say "get rid of dept of ed"


Doesn't matter who you ask, they will all pretty much say it.

----------


## therealist

the debate should be like this

EVERY candidate gets to answer the same question....why cant it be like that?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Who's excited for the Luntz focus group declaring Perry won?

----------


## kahless

that did not seem like 30 seconds

----------


## AuH20

great answer Ron.

----------


## kill the banks

Cool Ron

----------


## wgadget

We opted out, but we'd sure like a tax credit.  : )

----------


## madengr

Opt ou and tax credits; best answer.

----------


## ONUV

perry and romney should get a room.

----------


## Agorism

Why didn't Paul say get rid of the IRS or Federal Reserve.

Forgot the original Q it went on so long?

----------


## terp

I want Perry/Romney in Thunderdome!

----------


## Brett

Romney and Perry need to stop bickering, they each look 7 years old.

----------


## fisharmor

Dear God, Perry's bringing a new dimension of "smarmy $#@!".

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Nicely done Ron!

----------


## Feelgood

I love Ron!!

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Anyone else feel like Romney is schooling Perry?

----------


## AuH20

Ron is performing very well thus far. Hope it continues.

----------


## bluesc

Oh $#@! you Bret.

----------


## IterTemporis

I cant stand the look that Perry gave Paul..

-----

Romney was just caught off guard.

----------


## Chieppa1

Ron and Gary, and a couple of losers.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Perry ate a sour pickle.

----------


## VictorB

Good god.  Please stop the bickering.

----------


## phesoge

Ron should of said he voted against nclb

----------


## bunklocoempire

bret wants to give mitt more time...  oh reeeeeallllllly?

----------


## TCE

Romney Translator: I support Federal Control over education.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Mitt and Rick keep mentioning each others name so they keep getting an additional response time...

----------


## wgadget

Perry=arrogant, pompous a-hole.

He makes Romney look tolerable.

----------


## Eryxis

Oh you want to talk more MITTENS?  Here have another 30 seconds.

----------


## Feelgood

STFU Michele! yeesh!

----------


## libertybrewcity

bachmann's clothing is blinding.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Romney got a double dose on the Ed ?.

----------


## Lomez

Does the President have the authority to just repeal anything they want, Michele?

----------


## brushfire

oh boy.. there's the ol lady who lived in a shoe.

----------


## green73

> lil ricky just mentioned Gary... Gary gets another 30 seconds?


That rule is for Establishment-approved candidates only

----------


## kpitcher

Oh she got involved because of education now, not that her husband told her to?

----------


## libertybrewcity

> bret wants to give mitt more time...  oh reeeeeallllllly?


no way, you must be lying.

----------


## Guitarzan

Perry actually sounds like Gore.

----------


## therealist

lol @ Cain's lame answer....."yea, what they said!"

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Preaching to the choir.....

----------


## MarcNY

How does Ron Paul only get 2 questions, How is Johnson getting more than Paul.

----------


## PierzStyx

So.....Ron Paul/Gary Johnson 2012 anybody?

----------


## MsDoodahs

My God this debate is worse than the last one....

----------


## Feelgood

My kid penis is bigger then your kid penis...

----------


## Shane Harris

were not going to win this election in the debates

----------


## kill the banks

mitt rick look like high school level actors

----------


## wgadget

> So.....Ron Paul/Gary Johnson 2012 anybody?


Sounds good to me. Two for the price of one.

----------


## bluesc

So, I've finally realized these debates are completely pointless. How can anyone decide anything based on this?

I know, I'm a little late.

----------


## tfurrh

> So.....Ron Paul/Gary Johnson 2012 anybody?


I'm down.

----------


## wgadget

I wonder if they'll bother asking Perry an immigration question?

----------


## Sola_Fide

This debate format is a total fail.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

> So, I've finally realized these debates are completely pointless. How can anyone decide anything based on this?
> 
> I know, I'm a little late.


It was always about attractiveness and charisma going back to Kennedy/Nixon.

----------


## Bruno

> How does Ron Paul only get 2 questions, How is Johnson getting more than Paul.


All part of the plan, don't ya know.

----------


## Brett

Every mile.
Every yard.
Every foot.
Every inch.

----------


## Lomez

Yeah, build a big 'ol fence! That'll do the trick

----------


## TCE

> So, I've finally realized these debates are completely pointless. How can anyone decide anything based on this?
> 
> I know, I'm a little late.


They can really only torpedo you, they don't up the polls much. Medina was an anomaly in that regard.

----------


## madengr

Hope Ron brings up a border fence being used to keep us in like East Germany.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Do people not realize how much a full border + effective patrol would cost?  Not sure China cares enough to pay for it.

----------


## BSU kid

Bachmann just looks dead tonight....

----------


## dannno

I hate their stupid chat ding.

----------


## Endthefednow

> I'm down.


Ron Paul/Gary Johnson 2012!

----------


## AuH20

Comprehensive measures are needed for illegal immigration. There isn't a silver bullet.

----------


## tfurrh

I'd call the fence supporters isolationists

----------


## Matt Collins

_
Ron Paul is the only candidate tonight who has never voted to grow the size of government.  Rick Perry doubled state spending, and tripled the debt.  Ron Paul is also the only one who has voted to eliminate multiple departments from Government._

----------


## bunklocoempire

> This debate format is a total fail.


..but it's hip and happenin' with the google and the internets and all -street cred rino style....


Bunkloco

----------


## wgadget

> Ron Paul/Gary Johnson 2012!


Millions of viewers are getting the same idea all across America!  THanks, FOX!

----------


## Brett

I like this question.

Should employers be required to do anything?  Nope.  (Even if it might help immigrants!?)

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Every mile.
> Every yard.
> Every foot.
> Every inch.


Why don't they just come through Canada then?

----------


## Chieppa1

"Newt, will you answer the question?"

"Prob not"

----------


## pacelli

I'm keeping a question/response/back & forth/# of speaking time count.  Will start my own thread after the debate with results.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Gingrich needs to do a comedy tour.  I forgot how sarcastic he can be.

----------


## terp

Newt is tossing out the red meat now.

----------


## TCE

lol, Newt wants E-verify. National ID cards for all!

----------


## green73

> I hate their stupid chat ding.


So annoying!

----------


## dannno

> Why don't they just come through Canada then?


Probably because of ladders.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt wants you to have a chip.

----------


## terp

Oh, for the love of god.

----------


## fisharmor

Good idea, Newt - get a Credit Card company to run e-verify...
Except there's no $#@!ing market demand for it, so you're stuck with your massive fraud system.
No company is going to do that unless they're sucking federal tit, and then the fraud and corruption trickles right into the newly minted fascist company.
This is so basic, can't believe people would buy that.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> My God this debate is worse than the last one....


Didn't think it was possible, but they sure did.

----------


## Feelgood

They always have Perry and Romney next to each other.

----------


## Razmear

> Why don't they just come through Canada then?


Or on a boat? We gonna set up a naval blockade in the gulf?

----------


## wgadget

I think they will skip asking Perry the immigration question.  Too embawassing for him.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Millions of viewers are getting the same idea all across America!  THanks, FOX!


didn't i mention this ticket like 9 months ago??? Paul/Johnson 2012 Bring Our Troops Home NOW!!!!!! WOOT WOOT As a delegate i want this ticket or the gop will elect obama.

----------


## Bruno

Give Ron another question, damn it!!

----------


## BSU kid

Wait till Jon Stewart does a spoof of this debate. lol

----------


## sailingaway

> Sounds good to me. Two for the price of one.


Gary already said he wouldn't pick Ron, were things reversed, so I doubt it.

----------


## therealist

Perry will be skipped on immigration to save face

----------


## MarcNY

Beyond ridiculous!! Two friggin questions and Gingrich has gotten like 5??

----------


## MsDoodahs

> They always have Perry and Romney next to each other.


I think they're hoping a fistfight breaks out.

----------


## specsaregood

> Hope Ron brings up a border fence being used to keep us in like East Germany.


i was just thinking about that answer earlier.  back when we had the draft during the vietnam era, weren't there plenty of americans looking to sneak out of the US?

----------


## wgadget

> Gary already said he wouldn't pick Ron, were things reversed, so I doubt it.


Things won't be reversed. : p

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> didn't i mention this ticket like 9 months ago??? Paul/Johnson 2012 Bring Our Troops Home NOW!!!!!! WOOT WOOT As a delegate i want this ticket or the gop will elect obama.


You might be on to something here.  Johnson sounds an awful lot like Paul, doesn't he?  Is he the one that the banksters want us to like?

----------


## fisharmor

Oh, $#@!, they're moving in for the kill!
Talk your way out of this one, Perry!

----------


## pacu44

wait, Bachman and Newt are not getting a question after name recognition from Mitt for Brains

----------


## pacelli

> Beyond ridiculous!! Two friggin questions and Gingrich has gotten like 5??


4 including the one he just answered.

----------


## sailingaway

> Things won't be reversed. : p


I think he's burned bridges.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Perry the border security expert!

----------


## libertybrewcity

Yay! More Perry and Romney!

----------


## Matt Collins

*Gov. Perry Signed Legislation Making Texas The First State To Offer In-State Tuition To Illegal Immigrants…*

*…and Vicente Fox thinks it’s great…*

**


*Perry Signed A Bill In June 2001 That Made Texas The First State To Offer In-State Tuition To Illegal Immigrants.*  A bipartisan coalition in Texas pushed for new policies there, culminating in June (2001) when Gov. Rick Perry, a Republican, signed a bill to make Texas the first state to offer undocumented immigrants in-state tuition.” John Gehring, “Undocumented Grads To Get Tuition Breaks From Calif. Institutions, Education Week, 10/31/01
“In 2001, Perry signed into law the first state “DREAM Act,” which allows children of illegal immigrants to pay in-state tuition at state universities…”  Union Leader

*In 2007, Perry Said He Would Oppose Efforts To Repeal The Law.*  “Gov. Rick Perry said Thursday he will oppose efforts to repeal a law, which he signed six years ago, giving tuition breaks to illegal immigrants attending state univeristies.” Clay Robison And R.G. Ratcliffe, “Perry To Stick By Law Giving Tuition Breaks To Illegal Immigrants.” Houston Chronicle, 1/12/07

*Perry: “I’m For Leaving The Law Like It Is Because I Think It Serves A Good Purpose.”* Clay Robison And R.G. Ratcliffe, “Perry To Stick By Law Giving Tuition Breaks To Illegal Immigrants.” Houston Chronicle, 1/12/07

*Perry Continued To Support The Law In 2010.*  “Even so, Gov. Rick Perry supports the law aiding illegal immigrant students.  In a recent debate, he said the students are on the path to citizenship.”  Katherine Leal Unmuth, “Number Of Illegal Immigrants Getting In-State Tuition For Texas Colleges Rises,” Dallas Morning News, 3/15/10

*During The Fall Semester Of 2009, Over 12,000 Students Took Advantage Of The Law.*  “During the fall semester, 12,138 students - about 1 percent of all Texas college students - benefited from the state law granting in-state tuition, according to the Texas Higher Education Coordinating Board.  Most of the immigrants among those students are illegal, and some others are not legal permanent residents or U.S. citizens.”  Katherine Leal Unmuth, “Number Of Illegal Immigrants Getting In-State Tuition For Texas Colleges Rises,” Dallas Morning News, 3/15/10

*Recipients Collected Roughly $33 Million In Financial Aid Between Fall 2004 And Summer 2008.*  “Texas awarded about $33.6 million in state and institutional financial aid to those students between fall 2004 and summer 2008.” Katherine Leal Unmuth, “Number Of Illegal Immigrants Getting In-State Tuition For Texas Colleges Rises,” Dallas Morning News, 3/15/10

----------


## AuH20

Perry is dead.

----------


## DinahWest

Romneycare & Perry Dream Act

They both are horrendous!

Hope they keep beating each other up!

----------


## BSU kid

Ughhh it would seem even Cain is getting more time.

----------


## IterTemporis

> They always have Perry and Romney next to each other.


They also like to put Paul next to Perry. Newt in between Paul and Santorum has also been somewhat common.

----------


## LinuxJedi

> They always have Perry and Romney next to each other.


It's easier to operate the puppets if they are close to each other.

----------


## fisharmor

Hah!  Perry telling Republican voters to have a heart!
The ones who were cheering you for killing prisoners last debate, genius?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Yay, Perry got booed!

----------


## therealist

Perry booed

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> How does Ron Paul only get 2 questions, How is Johnson getting more than Paul.


Every question Johnson gets is one less that Ron Paul gets.

Why else do you think he was allowed to participate?

----------


## brushfire

Perry with the compassionate conservatism...

----------


## wgadget

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOs in the audience!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Texas Ranger Recon teams... OH YEAH!

----------


## green73

Santorum...butt in

----------


## wgadget

LOL...He said building a border along the entire fence.

----------


## anewvoice

> Romneycare & Perry Dream Act
> 
> They both are horrendous!
> 
> Hope they keep beating each other up!


Does not seem, he is.  Ron Paul is the only candidate with only 1 direct question.

----------


## BSU kid

Now it's perry's turn to get booed

----------


## IterTemporis

Nice going audience (:.

----------


## DinahWest

Perry showing is Gore roots!

----------


## AuH20

Santorum just raped Perry. I love it.

----------


## Johncjackson

I see a lot of "States Rights"
 folks don't respect the right of Texas to set tuition policy granting residents of Texas lower tuition rates than aliens from the rest of the U.S.  I HATE Perry for a lot of things. This is not one of those.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Perry is going to sink after this debate.

----------


## terp

LOL.  I was waiting for the joint health program to come up.

----------


## fisharmor

Perry getting crucified.....

----------


## IterTemporis

Yes, please. Everyone attack Perry. Bring him down.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Don't forget the traffic stop.  Rick Perry is not a good man, or even a good person.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8CvX...layer_embedded

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Way to call Perry out, Santorum!

----------


## kill the banks

Rothschild must be ready to dump Rick by now

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry is going to be hurt for this answer. The boos will register with Republicans.

----------


## wgadget

PERRY IS GETTING REAMED...AMERICA IS NOT ON HIS SIDE. (At least the Republicans)

----------


## bunklocoempire

cowboy boots?

----------


## wide awake

My biggest fear when deciding to register as a Republican was that I would have to admit that FOX news was fair and balanced... Tonight they have completely eliminated that fear. 

This network always has been and always will be a joke for anybody with an ounce of intellectual honesty.

----------


## AuH20

I will say this. Santorum is great at being a pest.

----------


## fisharmor

Perry: "You put the aviation assets in the ground...."
Said it twice!
Priceless!

----------


## amjwh99

> Perry is going to sink after this debate.


I feel that's said after every debate. However, he still holds up in the polls. :/

----------


## BSU kid

Still no RP though...Johnson is clearly a ploy to steal voters. Screw Paul/Johnson 2012, we need to remained focused on the primaries.

----------


## DinahWest

Rick hit Perry square!

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Put the aviation on the ground?  What?

----------


## therealist

Ron paul !!!!

----------


## Feelgood

Badabing!

----------


## terp

This isn't really news but Chris Wallace is a POS.

----------


## DinahWest

Perry is getting chewed up!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Holy $#@!, Perry just acted on stage exactly the way he acted in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RV9OhSkoeU

He is a $#@!ing bully.  Also, shut up, Santorum.

----------


## wgadget

Perry looks like a kewpie doll.  Or maybe a bobble head.

----------


## Eryxis

Horse $#@!...

----------


## redmod79

awww $#@!

----------


## brushfire

Perry  got frothed...

----------


## Bruno

Never thought I would cheer Santorum!

----------


## libertybrewcity

Did he just say President Paul?

----------


## TCE

Ugh, this question. There you go conspiracy people.

----------


## Feelgood

Oh $#@! here we go....

----------


## MarcNY

Now he gets a question and they make fun of him!

----------


## terp

Nice response ron!

----------


## therealist

GOTCHA question by Chris Wallace

----------


## bunklocoempire

Bam!

----------


## fisharmor

Nice Ron!  Take their bull$#@! question and turn it right back around on them!

----------


## BSU kid

Bout Time!

----------


## terp

He is killing this!

----------


## Aratus

i was nice about rick perry when i compared him 
to the cowhand in the 1955 color film BUS STOP...

----------


## MsDoodahs

HELL YES.

We're planning to leave and GUESS WHAT?

As of now, the one category the feds do not keep track of is how many americans are fleeing.

Once the feds figure it out, they're going to stop movement, guaranteed.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Yeah Ron!

----------


## redmod79

good answer!

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Perry is getting slammed. 

Ron hasn't received too many questions, however.

EDIT: Crap, here we go with the gotcha questions

EDIT: He handled it pretty well. Good going Dr. Paul!

----------


## Harry96

Good answer from Ron.

----------


## Feelgood

Homerun!

----------


## Tunink

Nailed it!

----------


## Bryan

Great answer, Dr. Paul.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron just had a brilliant response. I love that man!

----------


## Chieppa1

Hey, Chris Wallace, stick that in your pipe and smoke it bitch.

----------


## Eryxis

wow, wow, wow.  Turned that $#@!ty question into a home run I think.

----------


## bluesc

Yes!

----------


## kill the banks

this is looking good

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Good answer. I'm glad he was able to explain his answer in a debate.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Great answer by Dr. Paul.

----------


## wgadget

AWESOME, DOCTOR PAUL!!  

Those pre-debate prayers are working!!!

----------


## VictorB

He freaking nailed it.  Excellent answer!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Home RUN !!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

National id cards... Go ron!

----------


## AuH20

ron is 3 for 3. No cringe worthy moments yet.

----------


## BamaAla

Beautiful answer to that gotcha question!

----------


## bluesc

Ron just appealed to a large chunk of the Republican base. That answer was absolutely awesome.

----------


## RP Supporter

So afraid when he was asked this, but he turned it around in a way a typical Republican voter can understand.

I'm so proud of him.

----------


## ONUV

i would have liked to hear ron paul say, "if there's 4 more years of obama you'll see people wanting to leave the country." 

still a very good response.

----------


## wgadget

Perry down, paul up.

----------


## amjwh99

Awesome job Dr. Paul!

----------


## Bruno

> Did he just say President Paul?


Did he? Sounded like it

----------


## anewvoice

BOOM BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!

Way to turn that BS question back around on him and then pounding him on it!

----------


## therealist

We need Ron Paul with an exchange with Perry or Romney....he is not interacting enough with the other guys in the top 3

----------


## Simple

Fences used to keep us in, Paul nailed it

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Awesome answer considering the Wallace set-up.

----------


## IterTemporis

They tried to get him, but Dr. Paul did not fall for their tricks.

His answer was great, I think that he explained it clearly.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## sorianofan

Paul not only avoided looking kooky, he gave the best answer of all.

----------


## Billay

Damn that was a punt downed inside the 1 taken and and ran 99 yards for a tocuhdown by Ron Paul.

----------


## DinahWest

Ron is batting a thousand tonight!

Slapped Wallace down!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Ron nailed it.

----------


## eleganz

despite the low amount of questions they're giving him, Ron is doing well and nobody is attacking him or undermining his responses so tahts a plus.

----------


## Feelgood

Ok. I think a post debate sporadic off the cuff moneybomb might be in order? To show the good Dr. we like what he is saying...?

----------


## MarcNY

Please check out my Ron Paul youtube channel during the break
http://www.youtube.com/user/marcscalera

----------


## LinuxJedi

Paul is doing better!  Way to go Doug Wead!!

Thanks Dr. Paul for practicing for this one, it's showing!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Commercial break, is everyone doing their part to promote Black This Out? I am. There are so many people on tonight to advertise this to. Everybody is on Ron Paul's Facebook page...

*GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*

*Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471*

----------


## Tod

Dr. Paul is really doing very very well in this debate.

Now if only he could get equal time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## terp

Another thing about leaving.  With out entitlement situation brewing, I'd think that the next couple of generations will seriously consider leaving the US because they are likely to get taxed to the hilt here.

----------


## LibertyEsq

Hopefully Ron's prepped for foreign policy

----------


## madengr

Show the google trends on how the media reporting precedes the search volume for establishment lackies.

----------


## 69360

That was perfect. Nailed it on the fence question

----------


## donnay

Standing Ovation for Dr. Paul's illegal immigration answers!!!!


BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pacelli

look for my thread after the debate with a question + response count for all candidates.

----------


## sorianofan

> We need Ron Paul with an exchange with Perry or Romney....he is not interacting enough with the other guys in the top 3


Paul's #3 though...

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

> i would have liked to hear ron paul say, "if there's 4 more years of obama you'll see people wanting to leave the country." 
> 
> still a very good response.


lol that would have been perfect.

----------


## bluesc

> despite the low amount of questions they're giving him, Ron is doing well and nobody is attacking him or undermining his responses so tahts a plus.


Just wait till we get to foreign policy :P

----------


## RKoho

Guys. I'm so happy. We're batting perfect! I need a fellow Paulite to hug right now!

----------


## AuH20

Anyone notice that Santorum would not back down against Perry?

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

All he needs to do is dominate the foreign policy issue now !

----------


## tfurrh

I didnt see Paul's ad beforehand? Did I miss it or did they not air it?

----------


## VanBummel

Can someone tell me what Paul's fence answer was?  I missed all but the very end.

----------


## crhoades

Should have brought up oreily saying that if Obama raises taxes he was leaving. Lol

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Paul just made a HOME RUN!

----------


## Aratus

> 


expect a solid finish like Ames or LA for the two straw polls this weekend!

----------


## green73

Jack Hunter: Is Ron Paul the only candidate on stage tonight who not only stands by every word of every book hes ever written, but hasnt changed his script for his entire political career?

----------


## pacu44

Let the neo cons fight each other, Paul looking and sounding great tonight!

----------


## Jwatt84

Great answer drp

----------


## 69360

Let Perry and Romney beat each other up and keep giving good answers like that. It's a good strategy

----------


## bluesc

> I didnt see Paul's ad beforehand? Did I miss it or did they not air it?


I didn't see it air either.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I saw them trying to trap Paul with that question, he weaved himself out of that perfectly!

----------


## Dr.3D

> Paul's #3 though...


All Ron needs to do is mention the names of the other two and there would be interaction.

The problem with that is it gives the other two more time in front of the camera.

----------


## Bryan

> Hope Ron brings up a border fence being used to keep us in like East Germany.


Well, there you go.

----------


## Agorism

Did Perry get the "boots on the ground" stuff from Bush.

Texas Swagger?

----------


## Matt Collins

*Rick Perry's Bi-National Healthcare Scheme*

*Perry’s Bi-National Healthcare Scheme
*
Why does Perry earn a D- from Numbers USA, an immigration watch-dog group?  You only need to examine one speech.  Perry _in his own words_:
Perry Sought to Pioneer Bi-National Health Care In 2001… that is, *health care for citizens on both sides of the southern border*:
“*There are other challenges that require a unified approach, especially in the area of health care.*”

“Legislation authored by border legislators Pat Haggerty and Eddie Lucio *establishes an important study that will look at the feasibility of bi-national health insurance.* *This study recognizes that the Mexican and U.S. sides of the border compose one region*, and we *must address health care problems throughout that region.* That’s why *I am also excited* that Texas Secretary of State Henry Cuellar is working on an initiative that could *extend the benefits of telemedicine to individuals living on the Mexican side of the border*.” (*Source:* Gov. Rick Perry's Remarks to the Border Summit) 

*Bi-national healthcare would be a plan that would allow private health plans to cover services in Texas and Mexico. It just so happens this was an idea Perry was in favor of.*
A bill, House bill 2498, was filed in the Texas House of Representatives on March 15, 2001. It sought to create a cross-border health insurance arrangement. The version that passed established an interim study of bi-national health plan coverage.
This bill was signed into law by Governor Perry in June 2001 and took effect in September 2001.
Source:
Lyndon B. Johnson School of Public Affairs
Policy Research Project Report: “*Cross-Border Health Insurance: Options for Texas*” (2004)
By: David C. Warner & Pablo G. Schneider

----------


## AbVag

> Fences used to keep us in, Paul nailed it


So easy to read that wrong. LOL

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yeah, they were trying to make him out to be kooky with that question, but he nailed it.

----------


## ItsTime

After Rons last answer I think I heard the whole crowd think at the same time "wait he is right"

----------


## pacu44

are you watching this youtube giving RP his due? pinch me!

----------


## bluesc

> After Rons last answer I think I heard the whole crowd think at the same time "wait he is right"


Yep, he appealed to all of them. Such an awesome answer.

----------


## DinahWest

Perry IMO will not get the nomination!

I think we will continue to see his poll numbers drop the more that his record is exposed!

----------


## Reason

Who the $#@! is this commercial break announcer guy from google or something that keeps $#@!ting on Ron Paul...

----------


## libertybrewcity

marijuana!

----------


## Bryan

> Anyone notice that Santorum would not back down against Perry?


It was good.

----------


## wgadget

I'm sensing that Ron is about to educate the sheeple in the Civil Liberties round.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Another thing about leaving.  With out entitlement situation brewing, I'd think that the next couple of generations will seriously consider leaving the US because they are likely to get taxed to the hilt here.


Excellent point!

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Who the $#@! is this commercial break announcer guy from google or something that keeps $#@!ting on Ron Paul...


at least he's acknowledging Ron's existence.

----------


## Shane Harris

oooh boy foreign policy

----------


## madengr

Oh puke.....Israel.

----------


## Eryxis

wow... Israel #1 issue in FP.

----------


## Havax

Ut oh...Israel.

----------


## libertybrewcity

lol...ISRAEL

----------


## terp

We need to work these word clouds up so they have Ron Paul right in the center.

----------


## donnay

> Did Perry get the "boots on the ground" stuff from Bush.
> 
> Texas Swagger?


Perry is Bushlite.  *belch*

----------


## FSP-Rebel

2 commercial breaks and no RP ad yet.. I woulda thought that the campaign woulda scheduled it early on or maybe Fox is just playing games.

----------


## wgadget

I predicted a few days ago that they will try to corner RON with ISRAEL questions.

----------


## AuH20

A minefield for Ron. Please don't screw up.

----------


## Johncjackson

What was the RP Gotcha Question? I missed the question but saw the answer. looked like the answer started out a little rough but ended up knocking it out.

----------


## cucucachu0000

Loving ron paul tonight! I wish they would ask johnson another question soon I feel bad for him, plus ron paul looks better when people agree with him.

----------


## scrosnoe

> Commercial break, is everyone doing their part to promote Black This Out? I am. There are so many people on tonight to advertise this to. Everybody is on Ron Paul's Facebook page...
> 
> *GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*
> 
> *Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
> Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471*


I don't get your math on this.  The average donation is a bit over $55.  $55 x 25000 = $1,375,000
Is there a factor for pledge that says x times more than pledges will give?

----------


## green73

kiss israel ass time

----------


## bluesc

Please tell me Ron has a good answer ready for a trap question.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

foreign policy time

Dr. Paul needs to destroy Santorum this time.

----------


## wgadget

Maybe RON will explain CHRISTIANITY to the evangelicals re: Israel.

----------


## Tunink

Here we go, this can be huge for Ron Paul....

----------


## MarcNY

how is israel our number one priority? Are they kidding! Iraq, 900 bases, in over 150 countries, afganistan, terrorists, how bout all that?

----------


## terp

Is it just me or does Mitt have kind of a Max Headroom thing going on?

----------


## fisharmor

He needs to stick to his talking point: They can take care of themselves if we stop helping their enemies.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

What is an "existential threat?"  A drunk philosophy professor?

----------


## AuH20

> foreign policy time
> 
> Dr. Paul needs to destroy Santorum this time.


No. Santorum is trouble. Leave him alone and make a clear statement.

----------


## ctiger2

Fox just showed the Foreign policy picture and it was way different from the one on youtube tied to this debate:

----------


## wealeat

The Fox News guy on the youtube channel is loving on Ron Paul. It is awesome, too bad he is not on Fox News.

----------


## MoeG

> are you watching this youtube giving RP his due? pinch me!


I can't believe it either. Good stuff!

----------


## BSU kid

> Loving ron paul tonight! I wish they would ask johnson another question soon I feel bad for him, plus ron paul looks better when people agree with him.


He is just part of a scheme to steal RP votes.

----------


## LibertyEsq

telling that israel was larger in the world bubble than United States.

----------


## Razmear

The image from the pulse section of the debate page. Note Paul

----------


## One Last Battle!

Ron is definitely going to be hit here, and the audience is likely to be very much pro-Israel.

If he comes out of this well, the debate is basically won for him. I think he is very prepared, though.

----------


## TwoJ

I haven't been able to see the live chat since right after the debate started.

Anyone else see it?

----------


## Feelgood

I'm banking he has prepped for this one...

::fingers crossed::

----------


## libertybrewcity

lol, Cain in Israel

----------


## Chieppa1

Eh, he'll get booed. I don't care at this point (I know, I know), if he ever changes that part of his message I'm out of here anyway. His proud stance on war and policy is what pumps me up. Peace is popular. Just not with his group of blood thirsty nutjobs.

----------


## AuH20

herman cain is wrong.

----------


## therealist

Will Ron Paul get booed tonight again???????

----------


## wgadget

> What was the RP Gotcha Question? I missed the question but saw the answer. looked like the answer started out a little rough but ended up knocking it out.


They were trying to question him about being fenced into the USA.

----------


## redmod79

Bad answer, Cain... bad answer.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

uh oh

----------


## bluesc

They will give a quote of Ron and trap him.

----------


## ONUV

> Fox just showed the Foreign policy picture and it was way different from the one on youtube tied to this debate:


hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Johncjackson

> Who the $#@! is this commercial break announcer guy from google or something that keeps $#@!ting on Ron Paul...


The guy who keeps saying he is doing such a great job? "Ron paul down there wreckin' shop?" Praised his 10th answer, and so on?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Existential Threat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Existential_risk

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I don't get your math on this.  The average donation is a bit over $55.  $55 x 25000 = $1,375,000
> Is there a factor for pledge that says x times more than pledges will give?


Check the math we did in this thread. We are going off of previous money bomb attendees on the facebook events vs the total amount donated on each bomb.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

----------


## terp

I like how Paul is bigger than Obama in that word cloud

----------


## Tunink

Perry sounds like an idiot...

----------


## libertybrewcity

I wonder what question is brewing for Ron Paul?

----------


## therealist

Santorum....stay in Iraq FOREVER

----------


## fisharmor

> The guy who keeps saying he is doing such a great job? "Ron paul down there wreckin' shop?" Praised his 10th answer, and so on?


Yeah, always followed up with "but here come the questions where he's going to get destroyed"
He's doing a Beck: make it sound like you support these ideas and then kick him in the balls

----------


## BSU kid

Im nervous....

----------


## LinuxJedi

Santorum: ma genrals told me whatta do

----------


## wgadget

Crickets for Rick Perry's Israel answer. LOL

----------


## therealist

> I wonder what question is brewing for Ron Paul?


prepare for the worst baby

----------


## rprprs

right now, focus off isreal...hope it stays that way

----------


## ifthenwouldi

> Existential Threat
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Existential_risk


Thanks!

----------


## MoeG

I bet they go to Ron next...

----------


## IterTemporis

Dr. Paul please mention how you get the most military donations.

----------


## redmod79

Why do Americans applaud for keeping troops in Iraq... what is wrong with these people??????

----------


## MarcNY

Santorum is the top neocon on the stage. I mean that guy is scary. Hey $#@!, we are broke and you just dont know it.

----------


## madengr

McCain's 100 years in the middle east.

----------


## Feelgood

Woot! He mentioned Ron!!  +30 secs!

----------


## Razmear

oooops Anal Froth said the P word.

----------


## wgadget

> I wonder what question is brewing for Ron Paul?


Ron, is it true you accept donations from anti-Semites?

----------


## libertybrewcity

we SHOULD be on a political agenda to withdraw troops.

----------


## LibertyEsq

not many claps for Santorum on Iraq

----------


## RSLudlum

Paul needs to toot his own horn and state that he was one of the very few that did not condemn Israel for doing what it thought it needed to do to defend itself when bombing the Iraq reactor in 1981.  In other words, allow Israel defend herself with neither American blood nor money.

----------


## rutgerscamdenYAL

Santorum loves war.

----------


## madengr

Hope Ron Brings up Pakistan's intel agencies working hand in hand with the Taliban.

----------


## AuH20

> Paul needs to toot his own horn and state that he was one of the very few that did not condemn Israel for doing what it thought it needed to do to defend itself when bombing the Iraq reactor in 1981.  In other words, allow Israel defend herself with neither American blood nor money.


Yep.

----------


## Havax

Ron should have been giving a chance to respond.

----------


## IterTemporis

Not surprising..

Santorum mentioned Ron's name, yet Ron does not get a chance to respond..

----------


## newbitech

Santorum, working with allies is the last thing we want to do?

----------


## therealist

Butch Russell sounds like a Ron Paul supporter

----------


## AbVag

> I wonder what question is brewing for Ron Paul?


"Dr.Paul, why have you become such an anti-semite and do you feel that kind of hatred you hold is suited for the job as president of the United States of Israel, I mean, America?"

----------


## RKoho

> Woot! He mentioned Ron!!  +30 secs!


 Nope.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

does someone have a stream address?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Newt for corporatism! what a surprise

----------


## terp

> Butch Russell sounds like a Ron Paul supporter



Ya. Dollar to a donut Ron doesn't get to chime in though.

----------


## therealist

Dr. Paul....why do you hate Jews?

----------


## Matt Collins

_Two Texans on Illegal Immigration_
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/09/2...l-immigration/

----------


## Havax

Time for Ron to say I will get us OUT OF THE UN!

----------


## Bruno

Gingrich twice as much time as Ron.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> does someone have a stream address?


http://www.youtube.com/foxnews?utm_s...=sr3_193275_go

----------


## bunklocoempire

the ol' Gingrich scare followed by Paul

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Not surprising..
> 
> Santorum mentioned Ron's name, yet Ron does not get a chance to respond..


These debates are run by Madam Mim.  You remember - they only want rules so they can break'em.

----------


## Razmear

> does someone have a stream address?


Its on the Google home page, doesn't work for Linux tho. 

eb

----------


## bluesc

> does someone have a stream address?


http://www.justin.tv/pepperman2#/w/1800110192/22

----------


## wgadget

The Bible says, THE FIRST SHALL BE LAST, AND THE LAST SHALL BE FIRST.

Which is good for Ron in this debate.

----------


## RonRules

> The image from the pulse section of the debate page. Note Paul


There's also a "Ron" in there, yet not a single first or last name of any other candidate. Interesting!

----------


## Aldanga

> does someone have a stream address?


www.youtube.com/foxnews

----------


## specsaregood

did newt just promote crony capitalism?

----------


## newbitech

> does someone have a stream address?


http://www.justin.tv/pepperman2#/w/1800110192/22

----------


## pauliticalfan

We're waiting, FOX.

----------


## wgadget

Paul/johnson 2012

----------


## Eryxis

Johnson sounds really good... just not Ron Paul good.

----------


## terp

Ha.  I almost forgot about ole Gary there for a moment.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Johnson with another zinger!

----------


## Havax

ROFL Gary just surprised the $#@! out of everyone.

----------


## pacu44

> Not surprising..
> 
> Santorum mentioned Ron's name, yet Ron does not get a chance to respond..


that rule only applies when Romney and Perry talk about each other.. I have been noting this, throughout this thread tonight, when others should be giving time to respond.

----------


## therealist

Excellent answer Gary....open up trade with Cuba

----------


## Eryxis

Huh, WTF, Bachman is stupid.  Paul just got left out of FP... this seems really weird.

----------


## IterTemporis

Johnson is saying pretty much what Dr. Paul would say... IF they had asked him that question..

---

Bachmann jumped in.. Paul please jump in!

----------


## therealist

Bachmann trying to chime in? What the $#@!???? Shut your trap

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.youtube.com/foxnews?utm_s...=sr3_193275_go


thankee sai!

----------


## Johncjackson

Most people want to hear from Ron paul on foreign policy= So let's not ask him any questions.

----------


## Chieppa1

Haha, Cuba is a terrorist nation lol.

----------


## green73

piss off bachmann

----------


## Lymeade-Lady

Why does my chat on youtube only show my comments???

----------


## Sola_Fide

Ughhh Bachmann.

----------


## Tunink

Are you kidding me.

----------


## therealist

Ron Paul skipped on foreign policy

----------


## wgadget

Wow...they skipped ron on israel...!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

GJ gave a weak response...

----------


## Feelgood

Who told Michele she could speak?

----------


## newbitech

lol did she just say cuba is a state sponsor of terror?  WTF!  Talk about losing votes in Florida.  Dumbass!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron needs to speak up.

----------


## sailingaway

> There's also a "Ron" in there, yet not a single first or last name of any other candidate. Interesting!


no, there's a tiny, stunted, itsy bitty 'perry' in the lower left.

----------


## bluesc

Not sure if I'm glad they skipped Ron.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

alright!  a question for anal froth!

----------


## Johncjackson

I'm watching on foxnews online, so I guess my stream is behind.

----------


## AuH20

> Wow...they skipped ron on israel...!!!


thank god.

----------


## libertybrewcity

EXCUSE ME!! EXCUSE ME BRET!! GEEZUs!1

----------


## MarcNY

Is ron paul even on the stage?

----------


## bunklocoempire

???


Is this a free for all?

----------


## One Last Battle!

Johnson has been nothing but good for us. He is acting like the canary in the coal mine.

Oh hey, did they just skip Ron on Foreign Policy? Probably for the better, I think.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

> Wow...they skipped ron on israel...!!!


Probably a positive, all things considered.

----------


## Bruno

Butt in too, Ron!

----------


## brushfire

LOL Huntsman hijacks the debate!!

----------


## DinahWest

Foreign Aid for the USA is akin to buying and bribing someone to be your friend and/or do your biding.

I support Israel and yet Israel's foreign aid from the US is used by the US as a way to put clamps 
on and try to control Israel doing what Israel feels is the right moves for them.

----------


## RedLightning

Huntsman did good.

----------


## therealist

Ron Paul needs to chime in, interrupt if he feels he's being skipped

----------


## libertybrewcity

uh oh, Santorum getting pissed.

----------


## terp

Why doesn't Rick go to Afghanistan and hold down the fort for a bit?

----------


## Sola_Fide

Good answer by Huntsman.

----------


## pacu44

> lol did she just say cuba is a state sponsor of terror?  WTF!  Talk about losing votes in Florida.  Dumbass!


+1

----------


## therealist

How about not fight wars at all?

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

"Fix our core"

Great answer.

----------


## AuH20

what is the exit strategy Santorum?

----------


## Harry96

Santorum is horrifying.

----------


## bluesc

"Afghanistine"

----------


## madengr

> Good answer by Huntsman.


Ditto ditto ditto

----------


## pacu44

Lil Ricky, the tyrant wanna be... Raw raw go Military industrial complex, war war war, kill kill kill....

----------


## blocks

huntsman owned frothy

----------


## AbVag

> Wow...they skipped ron on israel...!!!


Probably for the best. He would've been booed, anyways.

----------


## pacelli

> Woot! He mentioned Ron!!  +30 secs!


I'm watching on TV, not youtube...  and Paul has been mentioned and talked 3 times.

This youtube thing is a fuzz for RP supporters, so we don't think Fox has been unfair to the good doctor.

----------


## AuH20

yup. great answer Huntman.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Wow.  Huntsman with some reality.  Cut him off, immediately!

----------


## Havax

Alright, you go head Huntsman.

----------


## green73

How the hell does 1% santorum get 10X the time of Paul?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wow lol

----------


## RKoho

Huntsman did what Paul should of done.

----------


## Harry96

Even Republicans seem to be turning away from the wars now.

----------


## libertybrewcity

MOOOOAAARRR WARRRR!!! yaaokay

----------


## sailingaway

> Johnson has been nothing but good for us. He is acting like the canary in the coal mine.
> 
> Oh hey, did they just skip Ron on Foreign Policy? Probably for the better, I think.


except that he gets more time than Ron when he isn't even registering in polls.

----------


## Bryan

Glad to hear Huntsman saying this, so it's not just Ron... he did hijack the debate. lol

----------


## pauliticalfan

They just went to Bachmann what the hell...

----------


## Feelgood

I think Megan has the hots for Michele.

----------


## fisharmor

Wow, Huntsman gets some RP points for that "let Pakistan take care of Pakistan and let America take care of America" comment

----------


## PierzStyx

> thankee sai!


Long days and pleasant nights!

----------


## MarcNY

3 questions in 90 minutes!

----------


## ZanZibar

Looks like Ron is being ignored again.

----------


## sorianofan

No foreign policy questions for Paul? Huntsman argued for us though.

----------


## FA.Hayek

ignoring paul again!!!!

----------


## orenbus

Well they did a really good job and skipped Ron Paul on Foreign Policy this round with all the back and forth and letting the other candidates jump in with no order.

----------


## AuH20

Bachmann's best answer thus far.

----------


## kahless

This is ridiculous.  It is as if Ron is not even there.

----------


## BSU kid

Wow they skipped Ron on Foreign Policy....

----------


## Billay

Huntsman bad federal reserve/ Liberty Forest

----------


## LinuxJedi

Mrs. Bachmann... is Islam a religion?  Are they free to exercise their faith?

----------


## pacu44

> How the hell does 1% santorum get 10X the time of Paul?


Let lil ricky chant war all night, that idiot is done after tonight...

----------


## fisharmor

Bachman talking about religious liberty?  Forgetting about those "other" religions, I guess.

----------


## VictorB

> Mrs. Bachmann... is Islam a religion?  Are they free to exercise their faith?


+1

----------


## therealist

Megyn Kelly doing her best ignoring Ron Paul

----------


## Chieppa1

All in all, it was good Ron was skipped. We got 2 OTHER people (kinda) talking like he does. It makes his message more mainstream to voters. Huntsman and Johnson have no shot to win anyway.

----------


## Libertea Party

Pretty good applause for the America First position.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This should be good.

----------


## Razmear

Nice one for Frothy

----------


## therealist

wow explosive QUESTION !!!!!!!!! Gay soldier !!!!!

----------


## bluesc

This will kill Santorum.

----------


## madengr

Ha ha, Santorum got the gay question.

----------


## therealist

lots of homophobes in the crowd tonight?

----------


## Matthew Zak

Apparently O'Rielly has a lot of pull over there at fox. You know that piece of $#@! is grinning right now.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Where is Ron?

----------


## kahless

It makes not sense that Santorum who is barely registering in polls is getting more time then Ron.  I wonder how many dinners Rick has had with Roger Ailes.

----------


## PierzStyx

Santorum is all cheap tricks for applause and no substance. He is literally JUST hot air.

----------


## blocks

oh god frothy

----------


## kpitcher

santorum - military has one job, to defend our country. Except when we're in Iraq.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

BACHMAN IS TWISTING THE TRUTH INTO A PRETZEL WHEN SHE SPEAKS OF THE DANBURY LETTERS.

http://www.earlyamerica.com/review/fall98/original.html

----------


## terp

What a non-issue.

----------


## therealist

Santorum you hateful man....let the gay guy serve

It doesnt matter if your straight, as long as you can shoot straight

-Barry Goldwater

----------


## Reason

> Ha ha, Santorum got the gay question.


lmao

----------


## Havax

Being yourself is not a special privilege you $#@!ing idiot Santorum.

----------


## sailingaway

> All in all, it was good Ron was skipped. We got 2 OTHER people (kinda) talking like he does. It makes his message more mainstream to voters. Huntsman and Johnson have no shot to win anyway.


they can take votes though, and Ron needs them to build his numbers. He needs to break through, so they are propping up those with no chance of hurting their guys and that way Ron doesn't get the time based on his polling to let him shine and win more votes.

----------


## TCE

Ouch Santorum. Counting the days until he drops out.

----------


## BSU kid

Wow 3 questions for Ron....

----------


## PierzStyx

He's doing something else to Roger Ailes, but I doubt its having dinner. Well..... it might start with dinner.

----------


## phill4paul

Rick Santorum probably thinks that 'the blacks' should still be segregated in the military and that no women should be allowed.

----------


## AuH20

Santorum is right. Sexual orientation should not bestow special rights.

----------


## Reason

WTF Do people seriously still not even realize how the morning after pill works???????????????

DEAR GOD PEOPLE SCIENCE 101

----------


## phesoge

oh great they just asked Ron About abortion

----------


## madengr

Great answer Ron!

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Home run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## terp

Christ.  I love Ron.

----------


## AbVag

> Rick Santorum probably thinks that 'the blacks' should still be segregated in the military and that no women should be allowed.


Santorum frothing at the mouth again?

----------


## wgadget

Perry's still there?

----------


## bluesc

Good job Ron.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Home run.

----------


## Bryan

Dr. Paul nailed it again!

----------


## kill the banks

hmm not bad again

----------


## LibertyEagle

Ron answered that pretty darn well.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Santorum is right. Sexual orientation should not bestow special rights.


And it doesn't in this case.

----------


## Bruno

Nailed the abortion question

----------


## sorianofan

Ron needed to talk more.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Perry respects Obama.

----------


## LinuxJedi

Mr. Perry, you are slightly different from George Bush.  This scares the f*ck out of a lot of people.  How does it feel to be FOX-ed ?

----------


## Eryxis

Solid work.  As stated, morning after pill is no abortion pill.  It's just birth control.

----------


## TCE

George W. Bush's Lt. Governor say wha?

----------


## DinahWest

"Sexual Activity"?
What does being gay have to do with fighting

Keep it to yourself? Do not soldiers speak of their families and loved one's?
Come on now!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

And they quickly move on to the others...

----------


## BSU kid

Rick Perry, "George dubya is my homeboy"

----------


## libertybrewcity

Part B?

----------


## 69360

Handled the gotcha very well

----------


## Eric21ND

> Commercial break, is everyone doing their part to promote Black This Out? I am. There are so many people on tonight to advertise this to. Everybody is on Ron Paul's Facebook page...
> 
> *GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*
> 
> *Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
> Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471*


^^^
This deserves another repeat...spread it around people!

----------


## DinahWest

Another great answer Ron!

----------


## IterTemporis

Did Perry just repeat what Paul said earlier?

----------


## fisharmor

Sorry, people, RP did not nail the abortion question.  For the people it matters for, he looked weak.
They don't want a consistent philosophy, they want it banned.

----------


## kylejack

Santorum seems to think people get drummed out of the military for revealing they are straight.

----------


## PierzStyx

Well its better than the froth that is named after Santorum.

----------


## madengr

Bets that Dr. Paul won't get a healthcare question.

----------


## wgadget

> Did Perry just repeat what Paul said earlier?


Yes, it's where he gets his talking points.

----------


## Razmear

Did they edit out Marijuana from the heath care pic they showed on tv?

----------


## Aratus

2nd place up on mackinac and 2nd place in PRES 5 this weekend with 40 minutes to go?

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul has introduced a bill to end birthright citizenship for children of illegals, wile Gov. Rick Perry has given them in-state tuition.
Ron Paul remains the strongest on illegal immigration.

----------


## Jay Lalik

Rick Santorum give me headaches.  How IS he getting so much attention on stage?

----------


## wgadget

> Sorry, people, RP did not nail the abortion question.  For the people it matters for, he looked weak.
> They don't want a consistent philosophy, they want it banned.


Oh, well..It shouldn't be a Federal issue. Ron is right.

----------


## bluesc

> Did they edit out Marijuana from the heath care pic they showed on tv?


No

----------


## Jwatt84

Ron paul is the man. Yaa

----------


## Lafayette

> Did they edit out Marijuana from the heath care pic they showed on tv?


It was their, tiny tiny , in the upper right

----------


## Matt Collins

American Values:

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/09/22/american-values/

----------


## ONUV

did they alter the original word cloud shown here?

----------


## terp

Cain killed that.

----------


## Bruno

> Sorry, people, RP did not nail the abortion question.  For the people it matters for, he looked weak.
> They don't want a consistent philosophy, they want it banned.


Then Ron Paul is not their guy.

----------


## eff

Hopefully the blue Republicans heard that abortion answer.

----------


## Johncjackson

I wish he would drive home and mention that he is a doctor and qualified to answer the abortion questions. Saying "i've been dealing with life my whole life" could just mean he's a really old dude.

----------


## DinahWest

> Sorry, people, RP did not nail the abortion question.  For the people it matters for, he looked weak.
> They don't want a consistent philosophy, they want it banned.


No, you and they just didn't get the answer they wanted!

If you want to speak to "consistency" please tell me how government is just fine to be all up in my business on one subject but then you say they must be out here?
Who then is to pick and choose?

----------


## green73

> Ouch Santorum. Counting the days until he drops out.


He's just in as a hatchet man at this point

----------


## turbobrain9

Ron is not standing out and they skipped his FP question...his strenght. So far this is worse debate performance...at least the crowd is cheering for him which is sort of saving him

----------


## Jay Lalik

Paul is not interested in overturning Roe v Wade.

----------


## Feelgood

Obviously his debate coaching is paying off. :-)

----------


## Bruno

> did they alter the original word cloud shown here?


Possibly. Earlier marijuana was much, much bigger

----------


## fisharmor

> No, you and they just didn't get the answer they wanted!
> 
> If you want to speak to "consistency" please tell me how government is just fine to be all up in my business on one subject but then you say they must be out here?
> Who then is to pick and choose?


Stop putting words in my mouth, noob, I spoke in the third person for a reason.

----------


## PierzStyx

I'm hoping for the Red Dems myself.

----------


## DinahWest

> Ron is not standing out and they skipped his FP question...his strenght. So far this is worse debate performance...at least the crowd is cheering for him which is sort of saving him


Much talking does not signify substance.

----------


## Feelgood

> Ron is not standing out and they skipped his FP question...his strenght. So far this is worse debate performance...at least the crowd is cheering for him which is sort of saving him


I see youre new here, so I will give you the benefit of the doubt.

----------


## sailingaway

> Paul is not interested in overturning Roe v Wade.


Of course he is.  He has said so multiple times, but would do a short cut by just statutorily removing abortion from the jurisdiction of the federal courts, altogether.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

> Paul is not interested in overturning Roe v Wade.


Was it the fact he's not on the Supreme Court that gave you that impression?

----------


## muh_roads

> Paul is not interested in overturning Roe v Wade.


Sure he is.  He's a statesman that wants to put the decision back to the states.  If the state wants to ban the morning after pill, he wouldn't interfere.

Also welcome new member.  Hope you stick around and learn something.

----------


## Bruno

> Ron is not standing out and they skipped his FP question...his strenght. So far this is worse debate performance...at least the crowd is cheering for him which is sort of saving him


You are watching a different debate than I am.

----------


## DinahWest

> Stop putting words in my mouth, noob, I spoke in the third person for a reason.


No, it is challenging the assumptions with logic and reason.

And please, calm yourself.

----------


## Bryan

> Sorry, people, RP did not nail the abortion question.  For the people it matters for, he looked weak.
> They don't want a consistent philosophy, they want it banned.


I think it was good in that it was philosophy consistent, made sense, and followed the law. So it was perfect in that he pushed peoples thinking some... Guess we'll see.

----------


## Razmear

> Possibly. Earlier marijuana was much, much bigger


It's very big in the Social Issues pic, haven't seen that one posted on TV yet.

----------


## AuH20

> Ron is not standing out and they skipped his FP question...his strenght. So far this is worse debate performance...at least the crowd is cheering for him which is sort of saving him


Have you watched the other debates? He's miles ahead of some of those wrecks.

----------


## Article V

Ron Paul is a freakin' GOD!  His answers are the best and clearest they've ever been!

----------


## Johncjackson

> Did they edit out Marijuana from the heath care pic they showed on tv?


When I saw it, it was listed under social issues, not health.

----------


## Brett

> Paul is not interested in overturning Roe v Wade.


isnt he in favor of letting congress strip jurisdiction of abortion from the Supreme Court?  It's thanks to Ron I even knew that was Constitutional.

----------


## kylejack

> Ron Paul has introduced a bill to end birthright citizenship for children of illegals, wile Gov. Rick Perry has given them in-state tuition.
> Ron Paul remains the strongest on illegal immigration.


People born in the United States already had in-state tuition. You mean illegal immigrants.

----------


## bluesc

There is absolutely no denying Ron has won this debate. No sane person can deny it.

----------


## eff

Red dems,  blue Republicans, and white libertarians?

----------


## LibertyEsq

This is clearly Ron's best debate so far. It might be a good thing he hasn't been asked about Foreign Policy like it or not

----------


## jcarcinogen

Its obvious to me that the GOP isn't for me. LP.org

----------


## PierzStyx

red dems, blue Republicans, and even Purple Communists too

----------


## NC Liberty

I wish they would let this man talk

----------


## Razmear

> Red dems,  blue Republicans, and white libertarians?


Libertarians are Orange

----------


## phesoge

Omg she is doing it again

----------


## Feelgood

> There is absolutely no denying Ron has won this debate. No sane person can deny it.


Well Luntz is not sane, so we will see how it goes. Hannity is a Perry fanboi, so we will see how that goes as well.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Anybody got vids of the first half of this thing?

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Not enough time for Ron by far, but solid performance so far.

----------


## sailingaway

> I think it was good in that it was philosophy consistent, made sense, and followed the law. So it was perfect in that he pushed peoples thinking some... Guess we'll see.


If they don't want consistent, Ron is wasted on them.

----------


## fisharmor

> No, it is challenging the assumptions with logic and reason.
> 
> And please, calm yourself.


I'm calm... and I apologize.
Yeah RP's response was the correct response.  But it's not converting any of the people for whom abortion is their single issue.
I'm here, so abortion is not my single issue.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

> There is absolutely no denying Ron has won this debate. No sane person can deny it.


Dunno if he's had enough time to do that. That said, Romney/Bachmann/Perry haven't looked as good as the others.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## sorianofan

> Its obvious to me that the GOP isn't for me. LP.org


losertarians are going nowhere, RP2012!

----------


## Razmear

unless it involves executions, Perry

----------


## wstrucke

Look -- when all is said and done, Ron Paul is in the debate and he has a damned good location on the stage.  He really needs to start talking like Newt a bit -- answer the question he's asked then use the opportunity to address what they are skipping him on.  He never does this and so he gets fewer talking time than everyone else.  Seriously, even if they ask him one or two fewer questions there is no reason why he can't jump it or start talking about what he wants the message to be.  This is going to continue to be a problem unless he changes it.

----------


## wgadget

What part of EXECUTIVE DIP$#@! do you not get, Perry?

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

lol Perry being emotional

----------


## RSLudlum

Perry errs on the side of life with the exception to the death penalty.

----------


## Bryan

Perry going for the human shield logical fallacy...

----------


## green73

3 shots per girl at a cost of $600 each

----------


## fisharmor

Perry: "I'll always err on the side of life"
Are we forgetting the death penalty rates in TX?  How the $#@! does he get to say this?

----------


## TonySutton

I will err on the side of life - Perry

How about that death penalty?

----------


## DinahWest

Bachmann hit back well on the HPV question IMO.

----------


## therealist

> Look -- when all is said and done, Ron Paul is in the debate and he has a damned good location on the stage.  He really needs to start talking like Newt a bit -- answer the question he's asked then use the opportunity to address what they are skipping him on.  He never does this and so he gets fewer talking time than everyone else.  Seriously, even if they ask him one or two fewer questions there is no reason why he can't jump it or start talking about what he wants the message to be.  This is going to continue to be a problem unless he changes it.


exactly. He needs to interject himself more

----------


## AbVag

> Libertarians are Orange


The Oompa Loompa Party?

----------


## terp

> Perry errs on the side of life with the exception to the death penalty.


Funny how that works.

----------


## brushfire

No... you guys got it all wrong

Perry "ERRORS" on the side of life

----------


## pacu44

Is Perry on drugs?

----------


## madengr

> i will err on the side of life - perry
> 
> how about that death penalty?


lol

----------


## ifthenwouldi

We're "makin' ref'rence" here.

----------


## newbitech

> uhm, that is the vote-getting position in fl.  didn't you hear the cheers?  you don't remember the boos dr. paul got in 2007 for saying the same thing as GJ?


If they don't want FL to swing democrat, yeah it is.

----------


## sailingaway

> I wish they would let this man talk


Welcome to the forums!

In fact, to all the new posters, welcome to the forums!

----------


## Feelgood

Another round of Perry vs Romney....woot!

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Ron is not standing out and they skipped his FP question...his strenght. So far this is worse debate performance...at least the crowd is cheering for him which is sort of saving him


What?

This is WITHOUT A DOUBT his BEST performance.

He is on point and really approaching things confidently

----------


## pacelli

back to $#@!ing obama care questions again??

----------


## sorianofan

The debate is now just asking random questions.

----------


## bluesc

I wonder if Ron will get a healthcare question.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> 3 shots per girl at a cost of $600 each


What a pandering hack... I shouldn't of mandate... if he didn't mandate, those campaign donations would of NEVER showed up.

PERRY is SCUM

----------


## sorianofan

> back to $#@!ing obama care questions again??


True.  Paul needs to talk about the fed and the bankrupting of America.

----------


## kmalm585

Perry is making me sick. Get him off the TV!!

----------


## anewvoice

> You are watching a different debate than I am.


Ron's answers are strong this time, to the point and clear.  He's not getting an opportunity to speak is all.  He is handling the attacks well this time.

----------


## Jay Lalik

Roe v Wade - I apologize - I thought he was going to go about abortion a different way alltogether.  I know he is pro-life.

----------


## wgadget

Perry IS a bobble head.

----------


## pinkmandy

Lol, Perry is floundering so bad.

----------


## pacelli

Perry is drunk or something, what the $#@!k????

----------


## Razmear

Perry looks like he needs a nap.

----------


## madengr

for for for for skin

----------


## Diashi

The heck is that boy sayin'??

----------


## libertybrewcity

Is Rick Perry stoned?

----------


## fisharmor

Well, I guess we know Perry's position on the war on drugs, 'cause he sounds high as $#@!

----------


## eff

Pretty sure Perry is drunk.

----------


## LinuxJedi

Perry is struggling to remember his lines.

----------


## ONUV

perry looks terrible lol

----------


## AbVag

Always err on the Rick side of life *whistle*
- credit to Life Of Brian

----------


## ItsTime

Is Ron Paul in this debate?

----------


## Feelgood

I think Perry needs another shot...

Here we go with the books again.

----------


## wgadget

I think Perry is on ludes.

----------


## Harry96

Perry stumbled all over himself there.

----------


## specsaregood

> If they don't want FL to swing democrat, yeah it is.


well they don't care about that right now, but in the FL GOP hating on cuba and isolationist == winning.

----------


## blocks

Really, Perry seems like he took a couple downers before the debate.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

America, please don't make me hear Perry for the next five years.  PLEASE!

----------


## sailingaway

> What?
> 
> This is WITHOUT A DOUBT his BEST performance.
> 
> He is on point and really approaching things confidently


turbobrain, I understand, foreign policy is what draws you to Ron.  Just trust that he is always, always consistent.  We here just really want him elected so he can be consistent from the White House....  but ask, after the debate, and we'll direct you to TONS of youtubes of him on foreign policy.

----------


## sorianofan

lol @ perry

----------


## kmalm585

Does it seem to anyone else that Perry is just deflated, he's definitely not as animated as he was in the beginning of the Debate.

----------


## bluesc

Ughhh. Next comes a Perry response.

----------


## pacelli

Wow, these guys are running out of their talking points... they are repeating themselves.

----------


## phill4paul

F8ck these two clowns. this back and forth needs to stop.

----------


## limequat

Holy crap, Perry trying to paint romney as a flip flopper ... he can't even get the words out.  It was like watching bush's "fool me once..."

----------


## pacu44

come on... the perry romney show... lets talk about debt, the Fed, records of all the folks on stage...

----------


## VictorB

Not this again...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Is Rick Perry stoned?


More likely "Mercked".

----------


## Bruno

Stop the two man show!!

----------


## green73

[QUOTE=PERRY is SCUM[/QUOTE]

That is unfair to scum.

----------


## brushfire

> Perry is drunk or something, what the $#@!k????


LOL - his percocet just set in

----------


## ApathyCured

searching for a fork to gouge out my eyes when Perry talks

----------


## wgadget

I think them Bilderbergs might has to roll out another candydate.

----------


## Eryxis

Is Paul still on the stage

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Yeah... PERRY is in SLOW MOoooooooooo

Mitt Romney.... I say Federal Mandated Tyranny is Illegal... but as Governor, State Mandate Tyranny under me is perfectly legal... I MANDATE IT!

----------


## Mr. Smith

I think Perry and Romney are just trying to sell books.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Good grief, can we get off the catfight between Romney and Perry?

----------


## specsaregood

> I think Perry needs another shot...
> Here we go with the books again.


I think he has an ear piece and transmitter, just like bush had

----------


## Sentinelrv

Commercial break, is everyone doing their part to promote Black This Out? I am. There are so many people on tonight to advertise this to. Everybody is on Ron Paul's Facebook page...

*GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*

*Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Planning Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees*

----------


## DinahWest

Perry punch drunk?

----------


## Matt Collins

Gardasil Mandate: Rick Perry's Own Words





*Rick Perry Cronyism Creates Serious Risks for Texas Girls*

*In 2007, Perry Issued An Executive Order Mandating That All Sixth-Grade Girls In Texas Receive A Controversial STD Vaccine Called Gardasil.* 
Perry chose to *bypass the legislature* and on Feb. 2, 2007, he issued an executive order making Texas the first state in the country requiring all sixth-grade girls to receive the three-shot [Gardasil, produced by Merck] vaccination series  Conservatives slammed Perry for promoting what they saw as an intrusion by the state into private health decisions of parents and their children. (Tom Bevan, Rick Perrys Gardasil Problem. Real Clear Politics. June 14, 2011)

*The National Vaccine Information Center And The Journal Of American Medicine Have Raised Questions About The Safety Of Gardasil.* 
Two years later the National Vaccine Information Center issued a report raising *serious questions over the harmful side effects of the drug*. A few months after that, an editorial on Gardasil in the Journal of the American Medical Association declared that serious questions regarding the overall effectiveness of the vaccine needed to be answered and that more long-term studies were called for. (Tom Bevan, Rick Perrys Gardasil Problem. Real Clear Politics. June 14, 2011)

*Former Perry Chief of Staff Mike Toomey Was A Lobbyist For Merck When Perry Issued The Order*
Mr. Toomey was a *lobbyist for Merck* when Mr. Perry issued a 2007 executive order requiring all sixth-grade girls in Texas to be vaccinated against the sexually transmitted human papillomavirus, the leading cause of cervical cancer.  At the time, the only approved vaccine was Gardasil, made by Merck.  (Ross Ramsey, Perrys Legion: The Folks Behind The Man. Texas Tribune/New York Times, July 31, 2011)

*In 2006, Merck Contributed $5,000 To Perrys Campaign On The Same Day Perrys Chief of Staff Met With Key Aides To Discuss The HPV Vaccine*
Gov. Rick Perrys chief of staff met with key aides about the human papillomavirus vaccine the same day its manufacturer donated money to his campaign, documents obtained by _The Associated Press_ show. Chief of staff Deirdre Delisis calendar shows she met with the governors budget director and three members of his office for an HPV Vaccine for Children Briefing on Oct. 16. *That day, New Jersey-based Merck & Co.s political action committee donated $5,000 to Perry* and $5,000 total to eight state lawmakers. (Liz Austin Peterson, Perry Staff Discussed Vaccine On Day Of Merck Donation, The Associated Press/The Statesman, February 22, 2007)

*And after lawmakers voted down his HPV order, Perry held a news conference with cancer victims and tore into legislators, accusing them of sacrificing lives for political reasons:*

*Austin American Statesman: Perry Laid Blame For Future Cervical Cancer Deaths At The Feet Of Lawmakers Who Supported The Bill.*  In an emotional speech to reporters Tuesday, during which the governor surrounded himself with women whose lives have been affected by the cancer-causing injection, Perry laid blame for future cervical cancer deaths at the feet of lawmakers who supported the bill.  Perry thanked the minority of legislators who voted against the bill and said, No lost lives will occupy the confines of their conscience, sacrificed on the altar of political expediency. (Corrie Maclaggan, Perry lets HPV bill go into law Bill would overturn his mandate, Austin American Statesman. May 9, 2007)

----------


## therealist

1 question per 30 minutes for Ron Paul

it's so sad.....

----------


## terp

Vote For Mitt!!!! Because, um Words have meaning.

----------


## phesoge

> well, i guess we know perry's position on the war on drugs, 'cause he sounds high as $#@!


$#@!ing hilarious

----------


## sorianofan

"I know what I stand for"-Romney

MultipleChoiceMitt.com

----------


## Bryan

> Another round of Perry vs Romney....woot!


Yep.

----------


## wide awake

How can any adult listen to Perry and say.... he's the man to lead our country! It's like a 2nd grader butchering a line in a class play.

----------


## bluesc

I thought there was a doctor on the stage? What's his name again?

----------


## MoeG

wtf is wrong with Perry?

----------


## eff

Life's a piece of $#@!,  when you look at it

----------


## Valli6

> 3 shots per girl at a cost of $600 each


I think that figure is incorrect. On lou Dobbs show they said $120 per dose for a series of 3 doses over 6 months =*$360* per chid

----------


## JoshS

Perry just fell off. If anyone in that audience can vote for Perry after this, I'd be shocked.

RP is invisible.

----------


## specsaregood

> Yeah... PERRY is in SLOW MOoooooooooo


it is because he is getting instructions read off to him

----------


## wgadget

> well they don't care about that right now, but in the FL GOP hating on cuba and isolationist == winning.


But I thought they criticized RON PAUL for being Isolationist..?

----------


## sorianofan

> $#@!ing hilarious


Smoked with Bush at the ranch with Harold and Kumar?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Holy crap, Perry trying to paint romney as a flip flopper ... he can't even get the words out.  It was like watching bush's "fool me once..."


Exactly what came to my mind!

----------


## tfurrh

Did Paul get anything during that segment?

----------


## Feelgood

Bilderberg conference call...

"next"

----------


## Umbro2914

ROn should address the question of consistency.... he dosent need to quote his book from last month or last year, he has 30 years of standing his ground..

----------


## libertybrewcity

1.6 million views!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*1.6 MILLION VIEWS on YOUTUBE for RON PAUL.... Numero #1!~*

----------


## refuge

I'm not watching the debate, and I don't want to read 110 pages, but, is it a "Perry vs Romney" fight, with some screentime for Huntsmen and maybe one or two epic seconds of Ron Paul?

----------


## turbobrain9

RP should revolt on the stage seriously, Santorum and Huntsman getting more time...

----------


## green73

hahaha the ignored candidate the most popular

----------


## therealist

Rick Perry might be wearing an ear piece to get his answers..

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

I would like to see how much time Ron Paul has gotten compared to Santorum and Huntsman because I bet it's about half.

----------


## Valli6

> I thought there was a doctor on the stage? What's his name again?


Ron Paul needs to bring a stethoscope with him and put it on when they start a round of health care questions.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 1.6 million views!


..so now we'll talk about _any other_ candidate.

----------


## pinkmandy

Perry must have taken something to keep himself from getting too aggressive and now look at him. He's like a wet noodle.

----------


## rfbz

I was actually wanting to hear Rick Perry get that point across about Romney's flip flopping but damn that was terrible

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> it is because he is getting instructions read off to him


Yeah... remember bush in complete silence... "Hold On For A Second..."

Everybody is like... WHAT?

Transmitter jammers are needed

----------


## kylejack

> uhm, that is the vote-getting position in fl.  didn't you hear the cheers?  you don't remember the boos dr. paul got in 2007 for saying the same thing as GJ?


Yep. Totally insane, that political culture down there. Cuba is terrorist?! I guess the State Department never heard of Jose Padilla, the CIA agent who bombed a Cuban flight.

----------


## Tunink

Where's the tv ad?

----------


## Shane Harris

they need to ask perry how to spell "err" lol

----------


## donnay

> *1.6 MILLION VIEWS on YOUTUBE for RON PAUL.... Numero #1!~*



Yes, it is making the commentators nervous and they didn't want to leave those stats up too long!  LOL!

What do you think of that Frank???

----------


## Harry96

"Rick, I'm a doctor. Are you having a stroke?"

----------


## 69360

Killed it on the you tube views, nobody else even close

----------


## green73

> ..so now we'll talk about _any other_ candidate.


"Online" only counts for establishment candidates (i.e. anybody but Paul)

----------


## AbVag

I guess in this debate, the more time you have to speak, the more rope you have to hang yourself with.

----------


## fisharmor

> Ron Paul needs to bring a stethoscope with him and put it on when they start a round of health care questions.


And an old-timey reflector too

----------


## dannno

> *1.6 MILLION VIEWS on YOUTUBE for RON PAUL.... Numero #1!~*


Ya, they showed how many videos the other candidates had and RP was like 4th or 5th.. but RP had by far the most views!!

----------


## Jwatt84

Perry has to be on some kind of drug tonight. He isnt acting like as much of an ahole as usual plud hes stumnling. This is good night for ron paul.

----------


## LinuxJedi

> "Rick, I'm a doctor. Are you having a stroke?"


Oh that would be amazing!

----------


## JoshS

Tell us in 30 seconds how you will change everything.

----------


## pacu44

> I guess in this debate, the more time you have to speak, the more rope you have to hang yourself with.


+1

----------


## RSLudlum

I've read a few usual Paulbashers on facebook say good things about Paul's responses.  One actually stated he is feeling "ashamed" that he agrees with Paul so much tonight.

----------


## terp

Government needs to get out of the way.  Next question!

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Worst debate yet...

----------


## sparebulb

> And an old-timey reflector too


Or how about Dr Perry with his speculum.

----------


## Razmear

999

----------


## ONUV

999999999999999999

----------


## libertybrewcity

> "Rick, I'm a doctor. Are you having a stroke?"


how epic would that be if Ron saved Perry on stage in front of millions.

----------


## green73

> Ya, they showed how many videos the other candidates had and RP was like 4th or 5th.. but RP had by far the most views!!


It's that damned online following. Online people aren't real.

----------


## Valli6

> And an old-timey reflector too


 I was thinkin of that but didn't know what you call those things.

----------


## kill the banks

999

----------


## fisharmor

> Perry has to be on some kind of drug tonight. He isnt acting like as much of an ahole as usual plud hes stumnling. This is good night for ron paul.


He did this last debate too.  If he won prez by year 3 he'd be wandering around the rose garden in his underwear looking for his keys.

----------


## Machiavelli

999

----------


## Harry96

"How would I know? I'm not a doctor." Except Perry's not that quick-witted.

----------


## Article V

What's the point of having Gary Johnson on stage if they aren't going to ask him any questions?  I think he's only been asked 1 question so far (other than the group questions).

----------


## newbitech

> well they don't care about that right now, but in the FL GOP hating on cuba and isolationist == winning.


They are stupid about Cuba being a state sponsor of terror.  This is an establishment position that exposes the failure on so many issues.  It's pretty easy to see right through that policy, and voters in Florida understand what an amazing positive influence Cuba has had on local culture, regardless of political affiliation.  Hating on Cuba is not really popular in Florida.

----------


## therealist

Cain is like a Black Bachmann

----------


## madengr

Nine nine nine nine.   All aboard the crazy train.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

> tell us in 30 seconds how you will change everything.


hahahahahaha!

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## phesoge

There is three things in life you can count on. Death Taxes and HErman Cain mentioning...999

----------


## AuH20

> I've read a few usual Paulbashers on facebook say good things about Paul's responses.  One actually stated he is feeling "ashamed" that he agrees with Paul so much tonight.


See what happens when you just answer the question and don't try to do much?

----------


## hellsingfan

This debate is a disgrace and clear media control. They skipped the man polling third nationally in 2-3 COMPLETE topic SECTIONS. And in other sections only 1 question each.

----------


## pacu44

> 999


9.99 for a supreme godfaters pizza for debate nights only

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## GunnyFreedom

if you ask me there's too MUCH "leadership" going on in DC today.

----------


## LinuxJedi

Mr. Cain.... 999 is 666 upside down...

----------


## green73

Is RP at 3 questions still? Or 4?

----------


## Harry96

> Cain is like a Black Bachmann


Blackmann?

----------


## bluesc

These 2 "frontrunners" are looking so weak tonight..

----------


## Feelgood

> Is RP at 3 questions still? Or 4?


Four

----------


## AbVag

Cain trying to be Hitler in Inglorious Bastards?

Cain: "9 9 9."
Pitt: "Oh yes, yes, yes."

----------


## dannno

lol.. Cain's 999 plan is like a $9.99 Large Pizza special or something..

----------


## Reason

Is it too f**ked up to ask if Cain got his cancer from hiz Pizza?

----------


## pacu44

Perry stole some of Bachmans headache pills...

----------


## ifthenwouldi

> These 2 "frontrunners" are looking so weak tonight..


Couldn't agree more.  I do wonder what "reg'lar 'mericans" think, though.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Wowsers - he's gotten like 2 WHOLE Q's so far?

----------


## KramerDSP

Can someone link me to the poll where he has 1.6 million votes?

----------


## madengr

Government does not create jobs....about time

----------


## therealist

Ron paul!!!! Home run !!!

----------


## AuH20

4 for 4. Impressive.

----------


## kill the banks

go Ron

----------


## IterTemporis

Great answer by Dr. Paul!!

----------


## pacu44

Winning

----------


## terp

OK.  So Ron won this round.

----------


## libertybrewcity

damn straight you'll wait for the applause

----------


## newbitech

nice, waiting for the applause... after Ron Paul

----------


## Feelgood

LOL Brett's face was priceless!!!

"waiting for the applause"

----------


## Bryan

Another great one for Dr. Paul, given the 30 second limit.

----------


## bluesc

Ron, you are amazing.

----------


## Article V

I think Ron Paul is gonna make me cry I'm so proud of him.

UPDATE: He did.  Clearly I've become a pansy.  I turn soft when it comes to spreading Liberty to all.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Ron's delivery is strong!  Best debate so far.

----------


## green73

"Waiting for the applause" Nice

----------


## pacu44

> damn straight you'll wait for the applause


And smile

----------


## Razmear

> Is RP at 3 questions still? Or 4?


I think hes at 5, including the 2 asked to everyone.

----------


## fisharmor

If I was GJ when it came my time to wrap up I'd double-flip these $#@!ers and thank them for wasting an entire night of my life not asking any questions.

----------


## ONUV

newt is a GOP cheerleader...

----------


## JoshS

> damn straight you'll wait for the applause


LOL i said this out loud

----------


## Bruno

AWESOME answer, Ron!!

----------


## IterTemporis

> damn straight you'll wait for the applause


+1

----------


## VictorB

Newt is a freaking joke.  He is just a damn gimmick.  Everytime he answers a question it's like we're gathering around for story time.

----------


## Feelgood

Post debate moneybomb?

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## pacu44

> Ron's delivery is strong!  Best debate so far.


ditto

----------


## JoshS

How does this even answer the question?????

----------


## donnay

Gary Johnson's dogs!  ROFLMAO!

----------


## therealist

lmao @ Gary Johnson !!!!!!!!!!!

winning !!!!!!

----------


## newbitech

lmao shovel ready jobs created by dogs...."fact"!

----------


## fisharmor

Awesome quip GJ

----------


## mnewcomb

Rick Santorum: "America is about killin' and bombin' $#@!!"

----------


## Feelgood

zing!!!!

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Gary with the line of the night!

----------


## phesoge

what did johnson say that eeveryone is laughing. i missed it

----------


## bluesc

Hahaha.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL Johnson invokes Hannity and everybody laughs.

----------


## wgadget

PAUL/JOHNSON 2012

A perfectly complementary team

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Nice, Gary!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Gary!

----------


## green73

eeeew fair tax

----------


## MoeG

hahahahahahaha!

----------


## Eryxis

Johnson may have earned himself a few points in the polls.

----------


## Brett

> what did johnson say that eeveryone is laughing. i missed it


His neighbor's dog created just as many shovel ready jobs as Obama.

----------


## AuH20

Ron's debate coaching has worked. He seems calmer and on message.

----------


## phill4paul

Man Gary slammed that one!

----------


## LibertyEsq

"Republican ticket" Paul/Johnson!!!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist



----------


## LatinsforPaul

Ron and Gary WON this debate!!!!

----------


## Harry96

Put another way, I think Cain may have told the Bilderbergers where they could hook up Perry with nine bottles of quaaludes with nine pills each for $9.99.

----------


## phesoge

> His neighbor's dog created just as many shovel ready jobs as Obama.


Thank you sir

----------


## RedLightning

> Ron's debate coaching has worked. He seems calmer and on message.


now if he'd just get questions.

----------


## wgadget

Paul was on that word cloud..Did you see it?

----------


## hellsingfan

Screw Fox...

----------


## sorianofan

> eeeew fair tax


lawl

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> put another way, i think cain may have told the bilderbergers where they could hook up perry with nine bottles of quaaludes with nine pills each for $9.99.


lol

----------


## bluesc

Ron and Gary sound like the only calm, sane people on stage with actual solutions.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Ron's debate coaching has worked. He seems calmer and on message.


I agree, you can see how much of a difference it has made.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Hannity said that around noonish on the radio. only it was "my two dogs."

----------


## Eric21ND

> Its obvious to me that the GOP isn't for me. LP.org


Be prepared for disappointment.  Get involved in the GOP and take control, the machinery is there and you're in a strong Ron Paul state to do just that.

----------


## LinuxJedi

Let's all donate $9.99

----------


## hellsingfan

Will they ask Ron the final question? Hmm... I can't trust  them.

----------


## wgadget

Paul/johnson!!!

----------


## kylejack

Paul's going to have to say Johnson, I would imagine.

----------


## IterTemporis

Go Gary!

----------


## libertybrewcity

oh $#@!.

----------


## LinuxJedi

Booya gary!

----------


## Razmear

Nice, Thanks Gary!

----------


## kill the banks

Wow

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Boo, ridiculous question.

----------


## Brett

I'm ready to hear a nice Johnson/Paul response and a Paul/Johnson response

----------


## terp

Alright Gary!

----------


## Billay

Johnson hurts us in the debate!

----------


## dannno

> His neighbor's dog created just as many shovel ready jobs as Obama.


No, they have created MORE jobs than Obama

----------


## Tunink

God bless you Gary Johnson!

----------


## tfurrh

Joooooooooohhhhhhhhnnnnnnsssssoooooooooonnnnnnnn!!  !!!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

I don't think Paul should say Johnson.

----------


## fisharmor

$#@! yeah GJ!  Ron, spread the love right back!

----------


## LibertyEsq

Awesome by Gary Johnson. Such an asset in this debate

----------


## bluesc

Thank you Gary. Ron, chose Gary!

----------


## anewvoice

OMFG, OMFG, they're setting up a Ron Paul / Gary Johnson pairing! woah

What a waste of a question though, Romney said anyone was better than Obama

----------


## brushfire

MAN, did fox's plan backfire!

----------


## 69360

Wow Johnson just pickd RP!!!!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*gary... Da man!*

----------


## Bryan

Good answer Gary.

----------


## wgadget

Awesomeness....!!!!

----------


## Brett

> No, they have created MORE jobs than Obama


I thought they were tied at zero, my mistake :P

----------


## ONUV

pick somebody newt

----------


## Bruno

Plan backfired inviting Gary!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

BOOs for NEWT....

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Seems that Fox pulled the rug on the online stream when Gary started talking about Ron being his running mate and why.

----------


## IterTemporis

Go Dr. Paul!!

He is doing so well tonight!

----------


## Brett

Meh, that answer Paul....

----------


## TCE

Ron Paul's answer ftw!

----------


## sailingaway

but mentioning the guy polling below you raises him, mentioning the guy polling above you raises you.  That is why they say 'don't punch down.'

----------


## dannno

Thanks Gary!!

----------


## tfurrh

Paaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuullllllllll!!!!!!!

----------


## Diashi

Denied!

----------


## libertybrewcity

You will win the nomination Dr. Paul

----------


## jumpyg1258

Cmon Ron, you shouldn't have dodged the question.

----------


## bluesc

Excellent answer Ron. Such an awesome job.

----------


## green73

Nice

----------


## donnay

Dr. Paul you are a top contender, no doubt!!!!!!

----------


## TCE

Grrs, Rick Perry's answer wins.

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

I'm glad he just pointed out that he's in the top-tier.  And I'm also glad Johnson said he'd pick Ron Paul.

----------


## KramerDSP

Perry is done!!!!!! Lmao!!!!! Lollolololololol

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Seems that Fox pulled the rug on the online stream when Gary started talking about Ron being his running mate and why.


Running FINE HERE via CABLE Modem

----------


## fisharmor

Great answer: "I'm number three bitches, when I'm numbah one you'll find out!"

----------


## bunklocoempire

Merck could swing that for ya Perry...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Parry has been at the acid again.

----------


## brushfire

Perry wants to breed cain and newt LOL

----------


## wgadget

It was PERFECTLY played...Johnson picked RON PAUL for GREAT REASONS, and Ron deferred, being a TOP TIER CANDIDATE AND ALL.

----------


## Rocket80

OMG That answer just owned!!!

----------


## Bryan

This is a bad question, gotten worse. I liked Newt's response-- no Hollywood.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Top tier !!

----------


## ifthenwouldi

Romney's best answer of the night, for sure.

----------


## rutgerscamdenYAL

> but mentioning the guy polling below you raises him, mentioning the guy polling above you raises you.  That is why they say 'don't punch down.'


ding ding ding

----------


## Diashi

> Cmon Ron, you shouldn't have dodged the question.


It was dumb bait and he didn't take it.

----------


## Harry96

I love Ron telling people that he's third and top-tier. Lots of people watching surely don't know; they certainly wouldn't have any idea from how the media treats him.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

VOTE RICK PERRY as the FAILURE OF THE NIGHT!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

I thought Paul gave a pretty good answer.  He got in there that he was 3rd in the polls.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Great round for Dr. P. GJ gives him basically an outright endorsement and he points out his polling position.

----------


## terp

Ron should have said something about I'm running 3rd...not that you'd know it by how many questions I've gotten.

----------


## bluesc

$#@! you Bret.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

rick perry

http://blog.sfgate.com/abraham/2011/...robert-morrow/

----------


## devil21

Crap. I totally forgot about this debate tonite.  Just tuned in....

How's Ron doing??

----------


## rutgerscamdenYAL

> but mentioning the guy polling below you raises him, mentioning the guy polling above you raises you.  That is why they say 'don't punch down.'


ding ding ding

----------


## bluesc

> Crap. I totally forgot about this debate tonite.  Just tuned in....
> 
> How's Ron doing??


The best performance I've ever seen.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Crap. I totally forgot about this debate tonite.  Just tuned in....
> 
> How's Ron doing??


Ron. Kicked. Ass.

He impressed the living hell out of me, and so did Johnson.  Holy cow, did he.  Good man.

----------


## Harry96

I would've bet $100 that she was about to say One. Term. President.

----------


## RonPaulFever

hmm...I kinda wish Ron had returned the favor, but that might have been awkward.  He could have said that Johnson is the closest to his views but doesn't want to be forced to make a choice; I don't see how that could have hurt.

----------


## ONUV

9999999999999

----------


## 69360

Perfect mention that you're 3rd. You'd never know it by the speaking time.

----------


## kill the banks

strong answer and will get older voters talking he's got a chance

----------


## LinuxJedi

> merck could swing that for ya perry...


rofl

----------


## Bryan

> It was PERFECTLY played...Johnson picked RON PAUL for GREAT REASONS, and Ron deferred, being a TOP TIER CANDIDATE AND ALL.


+1.

----------


## therealist

LMAO @ Cain

you cant help but like the guy...

----------


## wgadget

Cain and Newt will be getting a room?

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> rick perry
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/abraham/2011/...robert-morrow/


UGH... That guy Zennie is a Marxist Racist Obama Messsiah boot licker.

 
Zennie Abraham
 				Executive Producer, Host: The Blog Report With Zennie62

----------


## donnay

Bachmann just named Ron Paul...without mentioning his name.  LOL!

----------


## Brett

Yeah, I'd vote for Cain because he likes the gold standard.  He's been the leading proponent for that for awhile right?

----------


## LibertyEagle

ugh

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

This last question is absolutely RIDICULOUS waste of time

----------


## hellsingfan

Ron Plugged HIMSELF IN>!!!!! I'm Happy... But F_--K FOX.

----------


## ONUV

> Cain and Newt will be getting a room?


to mate for rick perry's vp spot

----------


## Sola_Fide

Wow.   That was probably Ron's best debate performance so far imo.

----------


## eff

Gary knows what's up.  Ron will pass the torch to him after his term.

----------


## ifthenwouldi

That was bush league by Fox on that last question.

----------


## newbitech

> Bachmann just named Ron Paul...without mentioning his name.  LOL!


should have, she could really do herself and liberty some favors by getting behind the right person with the right ideas.

----------


## LibertyEsq

WHAT a debate for Ron. I almost want to thank FOX. Ron looked great. I'm thoroughly pleased.

----------


## Harry96

Mute time.

----------


## bluesc

> This last question is absolutely RIDICULOUS waste of time


Nope, because Ron got it out there that he is, in fact, top tier.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Post debate poll anywhere???

----------


## LibertyEagle

Both Johnson and Paul did well.

----------


## AuH20

> Gary knows what's up.  Ron will pass the torch to him after his term.


Gary sounded like Rand Paul. very impressive.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ugh...I can't take that 999 stuff.  Good Lord, too much Rum.  Far too much Rum.

----------


## VictorB

Was Ron Paul just going after Chris at the moderator desk?  He seemed pretty animated.

----------


## Lafayette

Why is droopy dog on my TV and did he just call  GJ a top teir candidate?

----------


## specsaregood

> hmm...I kinda wish Ron had returned the favor, but that might have been awkward.  He could have said that Johnson is the closest to his views but doesn't want to be forced to make a choice; I don't see how that could have hurt.


dr. paul would never choose somebody that is pro-choice.  he has said many times that pro-life is a fundamental piece for defending liberty

----------


## Jay Lalik

Fox news is absolute garbage in the debates.  If they want to do Perry v Romney then fine, but third place out of 9 in the polls got hardly any time.  Crap.

----------


## wgadget

The people on the panel look dumbfounded at Perry's horrendous debate.  One guy just said he looked ODD.  LOL

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2011/09/22...google-debate/

----------


## bluesc

Did that joker just say that Johnson may now be top tier? Based on what you $#@!?!

----------


## Lafayette

> Was Ron Paul just going after Chris at the moderator desk?  He seemed pretty animated.


Thats what i saw

----------


## LinuxJedi

haha... on the YouTube commentary:

"Perry looked odd tonight..."

----------


## brushfire

fox runs back to Mittens... The clear frontrunner.

Gbye Perry...

----------


## pacelli

Official question + response count at the following thread for discussion:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...87#post3582487

----------


## fisharmor

Aaaaaaannnndddd.... the spin begins.
Everyone: Romney's the new front runner!  Perry isn't!  Nobody else was on stage!

----------


## hellsingfan

So how much time did Ron get.... 5 min max I say

----------


## wgadget

I am so happy that perry did horribly!!!!!   Yeah, bilderbergs..take that!!!

----------


## SilentBull

I'm a little behind; just heard Ron's answer about being in 3rd place. Awesome!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Alright everybody, let's go! Promtin' time!

*GOALS: 25,000 Pledges and $6,000,000*

*Official Website: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Planning Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees*

----------


## pacu44

Poll link for fox, need it.........

----------


## wgadget

> Did that joker just say that Johnson may now be top tier? Based on what you $#@!?!


He meant he'll be the TOP TIER'S VICE PRESIDENT.

----------


## Karsten

> The people on the panel look dumbfounded at Perry's horrendous debate.  One guy just said he looked ODD.  LOL


More like stoned off his ass.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/_news...conomic-growth

----------


## devil21

For real?  Ron's best performance so far and I totally forgot and was caught up in removing a real nasty virus from my computer tonite.

Even GJ got some love?  Dang.

----------


## libertybrewcity

"now we will cut to a clip of Romney talking about his love for this country"


ooookkkayyy

----------


## Havax

Can someone quote exactly what Gary said about Ron? I missed it.

----------


## libertyfanatic

These may not be 100% accurate but...
Romney: 13
Perry: 12
Santorum: 8
Bachmann: 8
Huntsman: 7
Gingrich: 7
Cain: 7
Paul: 6
Johnson: 5

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Poll link for fox, need it.........


h xxp://foxnewsinsider.com/2011/09/22/vote-who-won-the-fox-newsgoogle-debate/

----------


## tremendoustie

I thought Ron did great. Happy to see Johnson on the stage, but I wish he'd have talked more about foreign policy or the drug war, and less about a "fair" tax (as if such a thing exists).

----------


## Merk

Did the commercial run???

----------


## pacu44

FOX news headline Under Attack, Perry Hits Back at Rivals in GOP Debate

----------


## Aratus

> 


remind me to get 2 or 3 pizzas before the next few debates especially if herman cain is participating in them... all this pizza talk!

----------


## pacu44

> h xxp://foxnewsinsider.com/2011/09/22/vote-who-won-the-fox-newsgoogle-debate/


Thank you!

----------


## libertybrewcity

wtf is this?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Don't forget - Ron Paul Hannity interview at 1030 CST 1130 EST

----------


## bluesc

> Did the commercial run???


I didn't see it. Weird.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> "now we will cut to a clip of Romney talking about his love for this country"
> 
> 
> ooookkkayyy


Fox online, a whole 'nother vomitous way to enjoy Fox...


Bunkloco

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you for voting!
Ron Paul  74.5%  (301 votes)  

Mitt Romney  8.17%  (33 votes)  

Herman Cain  5.94%  (24 votes)  

Rick Perry  5.2%  (21 votes)  

Newt Gingrich  2.48%  (10 votes)  

Michele Bachmann  1.98%  (8 votes)  

Gary Johnson  1.24%  (5 votes)  

Jon Huntsman  0.25%  (1 votes)  

Rick Santorum  0.25%  (1 votes)

----------


## MsDoodahs

> For real?  Ron's best performance so far and I totally forgot and was caught up in removing a real nasty virus from my computer tonite.
> 
> Even GJ got some love?  Dang.


YES by FAR, Ron's BEST EVER debate performance.

I've watched 'em all and he did FANTASTIC tonight!

----------


## Matt Collins

_Ron Paul will be on Hannity (9/22) 11:30PM ET!!!!_

----------


## deadfish

Horrible... horrible debate. But I think my pre-debate prediction turned out accurate.




> I agree that Fox is doing this to dilute Ron Paul's time on stage.
> 
> _However_... like their other sleazy tactics, this will likely backfire on them.

----------


## Crickett

> Fox news is absolute garbage in the debates.  If they want to do Perry v Romney then fine, but third place out of 9 in the polls got hardly any time.  Crap.


I thought this was WAY better than the last one, altogether.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ron Paul - 76% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## justatrey

> These may not be 100% accurate but...
> Romney: 13
> Perry: 12
> Santorum: 8
> Bachmann: 8
> Huntsman: 7
> Gingrich: 7
> Cain: 7
> Paul: 6
> Johnson: 5


PLEDGE! 
www.blackthisout.com

----------


## Valli6

> Poll link for fox, need it.........


h xxp://foxnewsinsider.com/2011/09/22/vote-who-won-the-fox-newsgoogle-debate/

----------


## ZanZibar

> Newt is a freaking joke.  He is just a damn gimmick.  Everytime he answers a question it's like we're gathering around for story time.


Newt is smart, don't underestimate him.

----------


## kojirodensetsu

The post debate talk is a Romney love fest. Ugh.

----------


## IterTemporis

Frank Luntz.. Please go away.

----------


## phill4paul

> Did the commercial run???


  Have not seen it. Even when orielly show was on.

----------


## Feelgood

$#@! you frank!!!!

----------


## cero

LMAOOOOO READ THE FED BY ron PAul AND educate yourself

----------


## devil21

$#@! you Frank!  That $#@! is so staged.

----------


## Harry96

Here comes Luntz's SNL skit.

----------


## anewvoice

My quick counts + rebuttals, posted on twitter, excluding the ALL questions

#RickPerry 9, #Romney 8, #Bachmann 5, #Santorum 5, #Gingrich 4, #Huntsman 6, #Cain 4, #RonPaul 3, #GaryJohnson 2

----------


## libertybrewcity

lol "end the fed, Ron Paul, and educate yourself"

    hahaha comment in the chatroom

----------


## bluesc

This was the best debate performance by far for Ron. He refined his message, and he appealed to almost the entire republican base, and he made it clear _he_ is top tier and _when_ he is in the top two, he will consider a running mate.

I was extremely impressed with him. I'm sure most of the viewers were too.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Where's the poll?

----------


## Chieppa1

Romney lol.

----------


## sailingaway

> hmm...I kinda wish Ron had returned the favor, but that might have been awkward.  He could have said that Johnson is the closest to his views but doesn't want to be forced to make a choice; I don't see how that could have hurt.


Johnson is pro-choice, believe me, they know that in Iowa.

----------


## kahless

The whole Frank Lutz farce is now on.  Romney won. LOL.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I predicted Dr. Paul would get around 6 minutes of time, and he got exactly 6:09 of total time, including the moderator asking the question. He got 6 questions.

----------


## Lets_Race

> Don't forget - Ron Paul Hannity interview at 1030 CST 1130 EST


Link to live stream?

----------


## Article V

Best. Debate. Ever!

----------


## kpitcher

ack, after debate poll again? Do they screen these yahoos first? Last time it was cain, now it's a romney love in.

----------


## Eryxis

This is awful.

----------


## LibertyEagle

FU Frank's focus group is hammering on Perry.  They are going to Romney and Gingrich and away from Perry.

----------


## SilentBull

You know I almost wish this focus group was fake. I just can't believe that such morons exist in this country.

----------


## pacelli

question + response count for the debate at the following thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...87#post3582487

----------


## hellsingfan

Ron turned tough questions that could've gotten boos into enormous applause. That awkward 'keep people in' (fence thing) he totally hit a grand slam... This WAS his best performance. Unfortunately he didn't exist in the debate because he was skipped on ALL important questions. ONLY got 4 questions, 2 of them weren't even on any real issue.

F---k Fox.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

How in $#@!'s name can that pollster on fox right now have a crowd of romney supporters?  The online polling is showing 81 percent in the poll for Ron Paul?

God just took revenge on Fox news with that glitch!

----------


## BamaAla

Glad FU Frank's video messed up! 

This is such a fake.

----------


## VictorB

Perry is getting killed in the post-debate.

----------


## SilentBull

It looks like this is the end of Perry. Fox has switched to plan B.

----------


## madengr

Yeah, statistically Ron should have been mentioned since he is in third place.

----------


## newbitech

yeah need charity for people in THIS country douche

----------


## AdamT

Were any of the RP YT Qs asked tonight? Assuming no.

----------


## Crickett

> Did the commercial run???


Not in arkansas..

----------


## JoshS

> 


can someone tell me when 32% became equal to 20%

----------


## ghengis86

Ron Paul *84.46%* (674 votes)
*
*
Mitt Romney *4.89%* (39 votes)
*
*
Herman Cain *3.88%* (31 votes)
*
*
Rick Perry *2.76%* (22 votes)
*
*
Newt Gingrich *1.38%* (11 votes)
*
*
Gary Johnson *1.13%* (9 votes)
*
*
Michele Bachmann *1%* (8 votes)
*
*
Rick Santorum *0.38%* (3 votes)
*
*
Jon Huntsman *0.13%* (1 votes)
*


Alright, who voted for Huntsman??

----------


## ONUV

msnbc with the weird poll graphs again. looks like it's been posted already.

h xxp://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/09/22/7908746-debate-poll-which-gop-presidential-candidate-can-best-spur-economic-growth

----------


## The Freethinker

Ron Paul was brilliant especially his answer on getting the economy back on track.

This group they're interviewing... the Soviet Communist Party's propaganda apparatchiks couldn't have done a better job of manipulating information.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

FOx news is $#@!ing UP!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

They don't have either of the clips.. I do not believe it.

----------


## VictorB

Frank's analysis is like he's doing a magic show.  It's so fake.

Glad his audio/visuals are messing up...hahaha

----------


## devil21

That's awesome that Luntz's entire propaganda spiel is failing right on tv.  None of his clips are working.

----------


## green73

Laurence Vance:

It seems as though Gary Johnson's answer to every question in the debate is "balance the budget and institute the FairTax." I point out the folly of both ideas here.

----------


## Tod

What about Gary Johnson do you think would cause Ron Paul to NOT select him as a VP?

----------


## knarf

Thank you, we have already counted your vote.
Ron Paul  87.84%  (961 votes)  

Mitt Romney  3.66%  (40 votes)  

Herman Cain  3.02%  (33 votes)  

Rick Perry  2.29%  (25 votes)  

Newt Gingrich  1.01%  (11 votes)  

Gary Johnson  0.91%  (10 votes)  

Michele Bachmann  0.73%  (8 votes)  

Jon Huntsman  0.27%  (3 votes)  

Rick Santorum  0.27%  (3 votes)  


Total Votes: 1,094
Return To PollShare ThisCreate Your Own Poll

----------


## kylejack

> You know I almost wish this focus group was fake. I just can't believe that such morons exist in this country.


I assure you, it is. We've already caught Luntz re-using people.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Frank's analysis is like he's doing a magic show.  It's so fake.
> 
> Glad his audio/visuals are messing up...hahaha


This.  It's just proof of how staged this propaganda network is.

----------


## mnewcomb

God is punishing Frank Luntz...

----------


## Brett

How do I get into one of these focus groups?  I could feign support for Perry then Ron could cure my apathy...

----------


## IterTemporis

> Ron Paul *84.46%* (674 votes)
> *
> *
> Mitt Romney *4.89%* (39 votes)
> *
> *
> Herman Cain *3.88%* (31 votes)
> *
> *
> ...


To be honest... Huntsman is much better than Santorum in my opinion. However, I do like how Santorum would not back down to Perry.

----------


## matt0611

Anyone know where I can find a link to the debate?

----------


## ZanZibar

If Perry gets knocked down and gets equal to or below Ron, the race then becomes Romney vs Ron. That means we could very likely WIN!

----------


## MoeG

> can someone tell me when 32% became equal to 20%


it looks fine on my touchpad. Maybe they fixed it

----------


## Jwatt84

Id be stoned too if my campaign was gonna go down in flames to ron paul.lol

----------


## kylejack

YOU DECIDE: Who won the debate? [Fox News]: h xxp://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/09/22/who-won-debate/

Cain is winning, hurry!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## Mr. Smith

These guys are most assuredly fake.  Remember that last "focus group" where you could see Luntz coaching the group?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> It looks like this is the end of Perry. Fox has switched to plan B.


Good.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

They found the only 4 college students in the nation who were not Ron Paul supporters for this College Republican "focus group".

----------


## The Freethinker

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH I love how FOx messed up ... how retarded of them!!!!!

----------


## newbitech

Ron Paul is in a category of his own.  Awesome!

----------


## phill4paul

> How in $#@!'s name can that pollster on fox right now have a crowd of romney supporters?  The online polling is showing 81 percent in the poll for Ron Paul?
> 
> God just took revenge on Fox news with that glitch!


  Anonymous?

----------


## sailingaway

> What about Gary Johnson do you think would cause Ron Paul to NOT select him as a VP?


Well, when he said he wouldn't pick Ron, early in the race he said there had to be more political diversity.  But there is also the abortion issue which matters to many GOP voters.  Mostly, however, Ron should be able to keep options open.  It is silly to pick now.

----------


## wstrucke

he's catchin on, i'm tellin ya!

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Most biased debate yet.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> They found the only 4 college students in the nation who were not Ron Paul supporters for this College Republican "focus group".


LOL!  It's so obvious it hurts.

----------


## redmod79

what's with these google + college losers?  are they reading from scripts or what?

----------


## pacelli

debate response/question count:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...87#post3582487

----------


## Tod

> Don't forget - Ron Paul Hannity interview at 1030 CST 1130 EST


link, please?

----------


## Orwell

Huntsman energizes the youth? HUNTSMAN? $#@!ING HUNTSMAN?! Where did they find this guy?

----------


## alex_florida

voted

----------


## kahless

FNC has already shown their disdain for Ron Paul, the focus group sees that and they our guests of Foxnews.  People want to be liked and they have camera put in front of them so they certainly do not want to appear foolish to Frank by supporting Ron Paul. 

They are going to tell him what they think he wants to hear and they know from that Foxnews approves of Romney or Perry.   Frank in turn gives them a little pat on the back for their answer and everyone feels good inside.

----------


## Karsten

> he's catchin on, i'm tellin ya!


That quote's wearin off, I'm tellin ya!

----------


## sailingaway

> YOU DECIDE: Who won the debate? [Fox News]: h xxp://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/09/22/who-won-debate/
> 
> Cain is winning, hurry!!


guys, PLEASE break links to polls.  They pretend they think it is one person cheating when they get a bunch of votes tracked back to this site, and pull the poll.

----------


## newbitech

> Huntsman energizes the youth? HUNTSMAN? $#@!ING HUNTSMAN?! Where did they find this guy?


these are the next generation of fox news and MSM anchors... duh...

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Good grief. This post-debate spin is sickening.

----------


## speciallyblend

> link, please?


has ron paul been on fox yet for hannity ,i just got home did i miss it?

----------


## Mr. Smith

> has ron paul been on fox yet for hannity ,i just got home did i miss it?


not yet

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Thank you, we have already counted your vote.

Mitt Romney 20.84% (502 votes)

Rick Perry 11.08% (267 votes)

Newt Gingrich 7.89% (190 votes)

Ron Paul 37.11% (894 votes)

Rick Santorum 1.99% (48 votes)

Gary Johnson 1.45% (35 votes)

Herman Cain 15.48% (373 votes)

Michele Bachmann 1.41% (34 votes)

Jon Huntsman 2.74% (66 votes)

----------


## IterTemporis

> has ron paul been on fox yet for hannity ,i just got home did i miss it?


He has not been on yet. At the moment, it is Romney. You missed the hilarity of Frank Luntz's paid actors... I mean focus group..

----------


## Jay Lalik

Paul is now leading in the foxnews poll!

There is plenty of time for the "top tier" to fall off.  Huntsman made the point of Rudy and Fred being a top candidate this time last election.

WE NEED TO GET OUT THERE.   Sign Bomb Oct 10 - Hell, do your own sign bomb (virginia beach sign bomb - my FB group).  Plaster your car with RP stickers, wear your shirts EVERYWHERE - I am going to make on on an Under Armor shirt so I can run with it on my daily jogs.

Screw the media, screw the establishment.

----------


## RSLudlum

So was Ron right?  Perry is just the candidate of the week.

----------


## eduardo89

Did Luntz even mention Ron a single time?

----------


## speciallyblend

36.51% ron paul winning poll ,voted

----------


## ghengis86

> To be honest... Huntsman is much better than Santorum in my opinion. However, I do like how Santorum would not back down to Perry.


Agreed. But it looks as though only a handful of either of their supporters know how to log on to AOL and surf the interwebs

----------


## wstrucke

> guys, PLEASE break links to polls.  They pretend they think it is one person cheating when they get a bunch of votes tracked back to this site, and pull the poll.


which is a ridiculous claim if you know anything about the internet

----------


## Karsten

> There is plenty of time for the "top tier" to fall off.  Huntsman made the point of Rudy and Fred being a top candidate this time last election.


And don't forget Mccain was doing horribly right up until the NH primary.  Nobody expected him to go anywhere up until the NH primary.

----------


## jazzloversinc

Fox sucks again.

----------


## NaturalMystic

Hannity will ask the Israel and palestine question

----------


## frasu

not that the debate was different, but it never gets easy to watch the bs nor I get amazed at how crafty the "moderator" could get to highjack the show to suit the headlines

----------


## MJU1983

Drudge has a Fox Poll on their site - RP is #WINNING!

----------


## wstrucke

FYI, Ron Paul has raised nearly $100,000.00 since sending his e-mail at noon today.  

http://ronpaulmyths.com/sep17.php

----------


## Airborn

wow i see the attending for the BLACK THIS OUT has spike up alot since i looked at it before the debate http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471

----------


## Valli6

another poll - Wepolls
xxxp://xxx.wepolls.com/p/2912019/Who-won-the-9/22/11-Fox-News/Google-GOP-presidential-debate-in-Orlando%2C-Florida

----------


## SilentBull

> I assure you, it is. We've already caught Luntz re-using people.


Yeah, I remember that, but I also remember someone here saying he almost had the opportunity to be in one of these, no? How do these people get picked?

----------


## psi2941

Obama's "sorry about last time but this time change for real" 2012
But really guys u all better vote for Obama If they screw over Ron paul like 2007. I want an idiot like Obama in office when shtf

----------


## knarf

Best one liner of the night! "My next door neighbor's dogs have created more shovel ready jobs than this Administration" Gary Johnson 22 Sept 2011 debate

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Anonymous?


If that was the case, then they brought pizza.  I'm having a slice with a smile on my face!  :-)

----------


## Lets_Race

I assume that the Hannity stream will be at live.foxnews.com?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Bachmann is skewering Perry in the after-debate.  Love it.

----------


## jim70769

Im at work and here is how im watching it.
http://www.seeon.tv/view/19991/Fox_News

----------


## ItsTime

> Bachmann is skewering Perry in the after-debate.  Love it.


What do you mean by "skewering"?

----------


## Endthefednow

Voted

Thank you for voting!
Ron Paul  76.46%  (2,910 votes)  

Gary Johnson  14.95%  (569 votes)  

Mitt Romney  2.5%  (95 votes)  

Herman Cain  2.36%  (90 votes)  

Rick Perry  1.45%  (55 votes)  

Jon Huntsman  0.87%  (33 votes)  

Newt Gingrich  0.74%  (28 votes)  

Michele Bachmann  0.53%  (20 votes)  

Rick Santorum  0.16%  (6 votes)  


Total Votes: 3,806

----------


## wgadget

> What do you mean by "skewering"?


Perry shish-kebob.

----------


## Lets_Race

> Im at work and here is how im watching it.
> http://www.seeon.tv/view/19991/Fox_News


Thanks! Confirmed working. This link has the Hannity show.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> What do you mean by "skewering"?


Knocking a hole in him.  She had him on a stick, so to speak.  

She was pointing out his corporatism, pay-to-play.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah, I remember that, but I also remember someone here saying he almost had the opportunity to be in one of these, no? How do these people get picked?


They have periodic sign ups, but when our guys tried to sign up they were accused of 'infiltrating'.  Our opinions clearly don't count.

----------


## KingNothing

> You might be on to something here.  Johnson sounds an awful lot like Paul, doesn't he?  Is he the one that the banksters want us to like?



Nope.  johnson is a tremendous man, and a tremendous candidate.  If he were establishment, he'd be polling higher than Perry.

----------


## tfurrh

How can you justify only giving a candidate 5 minutes? How can you justify skipping a candidate for an entire segment?

----------


## Shane Harris

the antiwar bring the troops home america first foreign policy will win us the white house and the nomination because everyone has virtually stolen all of our positions on everything else so that now only foreign policy sets us apart in terms of rhetoric.

----------


## The Freethinker

> How can you justify only giving a candidate 5 minutes? How can you justify skipping a candidate for an entire segment?


You can't. They do this because Ron Paul has character, knows the issues, speaks the truth, and has the courage to call out the Fed AND Israel. He's not establishment. So they do this to marginalize him.

BTW fellas, do you guys think Rick Perry's being systematically assailed b/c he called Social SEcurity a ponzi scheme?

----------


## opal

Just me or did Romney and Perry argue like an old married couple every chance they got?

----------


## Chieppa1

tweeter saying the Fox poll reset already?

----------


## Razmear

> Just me or did Romney and Perry argue like an old married couple every chance they got?


Next debate will be them mud wrestling for 90 minutes.

----------


## jsteilKS

Did I hear it right that Romney said he didn't inhale?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Doesn't look reset

----------


## Jay Lalik

Ron is on next on Hannity.  Let hilarity ensue.  Let's go Ron Paul!

----------


## KingNothing

Any chance Hannity asks Ron the sort of softball questions he's handed to everyone else so far?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

"Coming up next, he always causes quite a stir at these debates..." 

http://www.seeon.tv/view/19991/Fox_News

----------


## kylejack

> Did I hear it right that Romney said he didn't inhale?


He was making a joke about being governor of liberal Massachusetts but not letting it corrupt his conservatism.

----------


## KingNothing

> Did I hear it right that Romney said he didn't inhale?


Yes.  Why did he say that?  It didn't seem to fit the situation.

----------


## eduardo89

The doctor is on next!!!!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Any chance Hannity asks Ron the sort of softball questions he's handed to everyone else so far?


 Probably not.

----------


## kylejack

Hannity has been pretty softball with Ron this cycle, because Ron opposes Obama's foreign policy.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Yes.  Why did he say that?  It didn't seem to fit the situation.


 He was saying "I'm an outsider.  Being part of the government didn't change me. I left office to run for President before that could happen."

----------


## ItsTime

fox debate poll url?

----------


## Steve-in-NY

seconds till paul

----------


## PreDeadMan

Ron is on hannity now

----------


## eduardo89

> seconds till paul


I feel tingly all over

----------


## Steve-in-NY

last time you ducked me....
weellll - I did have another appointment that night...

lol

----------


## Orwell

Ack...Ron starting off really weak in this interview...but getting better

----------


## eduardo89

Hannity trying to waste time talking about Rand?

----------


## Steve-in-NY

he dropped Reagans name. 
Fed question. prepare for epicness.

----------


## kylejack

Sorry Sean, but I had more important $#@! to do, like meet with my supporters.

----------


## Orwell

He's being pretty civil with Paul for the most part.

----------


## kylejack

A good answer here is that Achmadinejad is just a figurehead with no real power and his jingoist comments are irrelevant.

----------


## PreDeadMan

i'm glad hannity brought up foreign policy i love when ron paul schools hannity and other people on foreign policy

----------


## slamhead

Ron looked really annoyed with Hannity cutting him off.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Hannity is actually kind of setting him up.

----------


## green73

Youtube: Ron's highlights

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...bate&p=3583104

----------


## cero

I love how Dr. Paul just brushed him off at the end 
OH HOW THINGS HAVE CHANGED

----------


## dawnbt

Ron ~ "Let me finish my the sentence!!"  LOL!  Get 'em Tiger!

----------


## Eryxis

Isn't agreeing with 95% of what somebody says just about the best anybody could ask for?  Sure, Hannity has vested interests in the status quo, but people who say they agree with 80%+ I have to wonder what they're waiting for.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

eh. not the greatest performance. oh well, he pwnd the debate

----------


## Elfshadow

> i'm glad hannity brought up foreign policy i love when ron paul schools hannity and other people on foreign policy


Im not sure why and Im probably just reading something into him that does not exist but I almost feel like he wants to be converted.

----------


## bluesc

Hannity wasn't awful. I was surprised to hear he supports 95% of libertarian views (5% being drugs).

I really wish Ron would have mentioned that he refused to condemn Israel for defending themselves. I was hoping that he would.

Hannity definitely fears the snowballs.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron has addressed that issue better elsewhere, saying that the only way to stop Iran from getting a bomb is to start a war, and we thought the same thing with Pakistan, but now they have the weapon and it was not the end of the world, in fact we started paying them off, which is WHY Iran wants a bomb.... our foreign policy is ill thought altogether.

----------


## Havax

Ron needs to be more polite with Sean. Sean has come a long way and is actively trying to agree with Ron. I don't think Ron understands how much he loves Rand and is willing to look past foreign policy differences.

----------


## The Freethinker

Hannity was much more polite this time compared to the other time, but he got his history MAJORLY wrong. 

He said Iran funds Hizbollah (true) but he lumped Al-Qaeda with Hizbollah. FALSE!

Iran is a country whose government, while islamic, is SHIA. Al-Qaeda is a group of fanatical Sunni Muslims - Salafis, to be exact. Iran's government pursues a brand of Islam which is inimical to both the Sunni leanings of Al-Qaeda AND of the now deceased Baath regime of formerly Sunni-ruled Iraq.

Then again, who expects the sheeple to know these subtle details?

----------


## sailingaway

> Hannity wasn't awful. I was surprised to hear he supports 95% of libertarian views (5% being drugs).
> 
> I really wish Ron would have mentioned that he refused to condemn Israel for defending themselves. I was hoping that he would.
> 
> Hannity definitely fears the snowballs.


Hannity likes Rand and thinks of Ron as building an organization for Rand, imho.

----------


## rfbz

well I'll probably get $#@! for this but I think he could have been more cordial with Hannity at the end there. Hannity seems to genuinely like the Pauls and is giving them chances on his tv show and radio show

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Not a great interview.  He seemed tired and distracted.  Well, he should be tired, after working and practicing for the debate and then doing an awesome job.  Debate is more important than Hannity's post-debate.

Great job, Ron Paul and mystery debate coach!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Ron Pauls facebook page gaining an average of 1 like every 5 sec atm.

----------


## rp08orbust

> I really wish Ron would have mentioned that he refused to condemn Israel for defending themselves. I was hoping that he would.


I can never find reference to this when I need it: When and where was it that Ron Paul was the only member of Congress to vote against condemning Israel for defending itself?

----------


## The Freethinker

As someone who graduated w/ a history degree and who still reads it (although I use the internet more and books less; it's been the case for at least 11 years now), it simply flabbergasts me how sheeple are clueless of history. They think the issue w/ Iran began in 1979, and they didnt know we helped Saddam.

It was Chou En-Lai, a senior official of Communist China during Mao's era, who said that one of the most delightful things about Americans is that they have absolutely no historical memory. I see this as a major reason the media has ridiculed Ron Paul - he makes claims that to sheeple ears are preposterous, but which are in fact factually correct.

Iran supports Al-Qaeda. Next thing Sean Hannity will say is that he's 99% Libertarian and that Iran started the war with Iraq.

----------


## blocks

I thought it was a good interview. Hannity was exceptionally fair and willing to listen (except for that one time Paul smacked him back down lol)

----------


## specsaregood

> I can never find reference to this when I need it: When and where was it that Ron Paul was the only member of Congress to vote against condemning Israel for defending itself?


It was during the reagan administration.  What kind of reference do you need?  I know there is a NY Times reference to it I could dig up.

----------


## The Freethinker

> I thought it was a good interview. Hannity was exceptionally fair and willing to listen (except for that one time Paul smacked him back down lol)


Hannity may have been civil and he's a lot better IMO than that neocon marionette Wallace, but he's still quite ignorant about history and foreign policy. Were he half as informed as Paul, he'd actually ask the right questions... problem is, he'd get fired right after.

----------


## greeksta59

freethinker...your absolutely right

----------


## traviskicks

Next time more people should join the debate thread at Freerepublic instead, they are the people we need to win over

----------


## KingNothing

Do you folks know who Edward Bernay's was?  Frank Luntz personifies everything Bernay's said.

----------


## kill the banks

good it's over ... although my ears still ring with that 999 PLAN   perry is sinking let's hit mitt

----------


## AlexAmore

Today we saw Ron Paul with no $#@!s left to give. Didn't throw the ball back to Johnson and Ron Paul didn't want what Hannity was cooking even though it was apple pie. And I loved EVERY minute of it!

----------


## CrissyNY

> Today we saw Ron Paul with no $#@!s left to give. Didn't throw the ball back to Johnson and Ron Paul didn't want what Hannity was cooking even though it was apple pie. And I loved EVERY minute of it!


word

----------


## libertybrewcity

today was an awesome day. RP did great in the debate and interview. props/

----------


## militant

> Im not sure why and Im probably just reading something into him that does not exist but I almost feel like he wants to be converted.


I've felt that myself the last couple times he's talked to or about Ron and Rand.

----------


## AJ187

I got that same feeling from 2007 when Ron was talking tonight.  He sounds 4 years younger tonight.

----------


## rp08orbust

> It was during the reagan administration.  What kind of reference do you need?  I know there is a NY Times reference to it I could dig up.


That would be good.

----------


## Suzu

> Do you folks know who Edward Bernay's was?  Frank Luntz personifies everything Bernay's said.


 I think you mean *Bernays*.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Well, I just read all 39 pages, and it seems that our man just mopped the floor with *everybody* tonight.

Boo yah!

----------


## bluesc

> Well, I just read all 39 pages, and it seems that our man just mopped the floor with *everybody* tonight.
> 
> Boo yah!


That must have took hours 

Indeed he did. I hope you get a chance to watch it. Best performance by a mile, the crowd loved it. Apparently Hannity loved it.

----------


## mello

I liked how Ron Paul's introduction applause was noticeably louder than Perry & Romney's.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

In about an hour and a half, go to 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3qsNbnu914

to view the Hannity interview from the Florida debates.  

High quality.

----------


## devil21

Where's Ron's debate answers?  Im genuinely surprised that there's nothing at all on Youtube yet that I can find.

eta:  I did find this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI-yS...layer_embedded     only 7 minutes for the entire debate?

----------


## Esoteric

Just got back from Orlando.  I spoke with Doug Wead after the debate.. I thanked him for all he has done, and asked him if it was his idea to have Ron mention that he was third in the polls.  He indeed said that he was pressing Ron to mention his polling numbers, but also wanted him to add something about how he was doing so well despite being ignored by the media.  Great guy.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Where's Ron's debate answers?  Im genuinely surprised that there's nothing at all on Youtube yet that I can find.


It's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3qsNbnu914

Description:

Ron Paul returns triumphantly Thursday night to the Sean Hannity show after being unceremoniously - and inexplicably - removed from the debate process by Fox News in 2007. 

We remember how your network smeared our campaign. Well, we're back, Sean. We're back. Good to be polling third in 2011. Great to be here.

Welcome to the Revolution, Mister Hannity. We figured we were in the neighborhood - why not stop by on our way up?

RON PAUL 2012
for liberty

http://blackthisout.com/


WHOOPS NEVERMIND
I thought the question was about the interview.  Oops.  I just made an Obama.

----------


## AdamT

Hannity appearance is here:

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

As of 230AM 23 September Ron Paul is fully 10,000+ votes ahead of second place, Mitt Romney.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...ho-won-debate/

----------


## devil21

I found Ron's debate answers.  ronpaulflix.com always has this stuff.  I should have looked there first!

----------


## LawnWake

Aww, just finished watching it. Come on, Paul. Johnson gave him a shout, so he should've returned the favor. Paul doesn't get nearly the amount of attention he deserves and could show a bit of grattitude for the support that he does get.

Anyway. Ron Paul did amazingly well. Kudos to him and Doug Wead. He came across as confident and elonquent. Perfect. Loved how he spun the border comment.

The moderators annihilated Perry and Perry and Romney annihilated each other. This badboy is gonna work in our favor.

Johnson was great, loved having him on stage.

However, this is not gonna substantially grow our support base, I think. It'll make Ron Paul more respected among the contenders and build a nice foundation for the campaign, but he didn't get nearly enough time to make a big difference in the polls. He along with the other candidates will likely pick-up some of the support that Romney and Perry have just lost.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Why did RonPaul2012 leave out the part where Ron Paul answers the question about the fence between the U.S. and Mexico being used﻿ to keep Americans in during times of American hardship? You need to upload this thing again with all the Ron Paul comments that night. All your other clips from past debates are complete!

----------


## michaelkellenger

Holy crap, Hannity was actually nice to RP and respectful and RP sort of acted like a dick haha. Did you see the end of that interview? He was like "okay" "okay"....hahaha

----------


## wgadget

> Holy crap, Hannity was actually nice to RP and respectful and RP sort of acted like a dick haha. Did you see the end of that interview? He was like "okay" "okay"....hahaha


After watching that interview, it seemed to me that Ron had a headache or had to go to the baffroom or something.    But it was a good interview.

----------


## Margo37

And as of almost 830AM it was GONE,  'no content here'.   




> As of 230AM 23 September Ron Paul is fully 10,000+ votes ahead of second place, Mitt Romney.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...ho-won-debate/

----------


## specsaregood

> That would be good.


http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/22/ma...pagewanted=all



> Even the fact that youre asking this question infers, Oh, youre an anti-Semite,  he told me in June. Actually, it doesnt. Paul was in Congress when Israel bombed Iraqs Osirak nuclear plant in 1981 and  unlike the United Nations and the Reagan administration  defended its right to do so. He says Saudi Arabia has an influence on Washington equal to Israels. His votes against support for Israel follow quite naturally from his opposition to all foreign aid. There is no sign that they reflect any special animus against the Jewish state.


Now I don't know if it was a vote or what, I couldnt find any actual votes in the congressional database, or if he just gave a speech about it on the house floor.   But he definitely did something in their defense.

----------


## speciallyblend

> After watching that interview, it seemed to me that Ron had a headache or had to go to the baffroom or something.    But it was a good interview.


the headache was hannity. he only went on hannity as courtesy. I could tell ron paul was not pleased by many of the stupid ? hannity asked!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Agree it will grow both candidates, Ron didn't have to pick Gary, but he should of acknowledge his selection as VEEP, and felt honored/flattered... just a little bit of gratitude.


> Aww, just finished watching it. Come on, Paul. Johnson gave him a shout, so he should've returned the favor. Paul doesn't get nearly the amount of attention he deserves and could show a bit of grattitude for the support that he does get.
> 
> Anyway. Ron Paul did amazingly well. Kudos to him and Doug Wead. He came across as confident and eloquent. Perfect. Loved how he spun the border comment.
> 
> The moderators annihilated Perry and Perry and Romney annihilated each other. This badboy is gonna work in our favor.
> 
> Johnson was great, loved having him on stage.
> 
> However, this is not gonna substantially grow our support base, I think. It'll make Ron Paul more respected among the contenders and build a nice foundation for the campaign, but he didn't get nearly enough time to make a big difference in the polls. He along with the other candidates will likely pick-up some of the support that Romney and Perry have just lost.


 Yeah, I voted last night... now FOX NEWS pulled the poll since RP was winning, it's gone...


> And as of almost 830AM it was GONE,  'no content here'.

----------


## mello

I had DVRd the repeat broadcast & noticed that Fox cut off the beginning of Johnson's response about choosing Ron Paul. Why is it that when there is some type of glitch, it always ends up being negative for Ron Paul. Statistically, that should be impossible.

----------


## Fredom101

> Here is what I think the MSM script is.
> 
> 1. They will say Perry clearly won the debate.
> 2. That Bachman did poorly and is all but finished.
> 3. That it almost a dead heat with Romney slightly lagging behind but is in trouble? (a question they will keep asking for weeks to come).
> 4. They will give some attention to Johnson to take attention away from Ron Paul and he will use Ron's talking points.  Allowing Johnson into the debate was the right thing to do but strategic on the part of the MSM to do so at this point for the purpose of weakening Ron Paul.
> 
> 5.  After the debate Perry coverage will be dimished and they will start promoting Romney again, actively campaigning for him up until the next debate.   They will say Romney is making a coming back and bogus polls will show he again tops Perry.
> 6.  Romney will drop back again when Perry announces Rudy Guiliani as his running mate.  The media will celebrate and say Perry is by far now again the front runner.
> ...


This is very accurate from what I can see.

They did this with Hillary/Obama. 

The elites WANT Perry, like they wanted Hillary.

But they will certainly settle for Romney, like they did Obama.

It's all a script. Don't think for a second that it's pure coincidence that the Yahoo headlines are all about Romney vs. Perry. Ron Paul is out of site, and out of the minds of the American voters.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> the headache was hannity. he only went on hannity as courtesy. I could tell ron paul was not pleased by many of the stupid ? hannity asked!!


Have you seen this fine quality version of the Hannity interview?  :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3qsNbnu914

----------


## clackforronpaul

Ron Paul!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXAf97RL_Sw

----------

